# Ich wünsch mir BC zurück



## XenonblitzX (4. September 2009)

Geht es euch auchso.

Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.


Ich finde BC hat ein Super feeling vermittelt, wobei Wotlk mir einfach wie old WoW +20 lv vorkommt.

Klar waren einige Zonen sehr gelungen (Heulender Fiord, Zul Drak) aber sonst sehr eintönig und bekannt.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Also das feeling war echt geil, aber war schon etwas Spacig,

überigens ist Shatt viel besser als Dalaran, hat weniger geleggt und war viel größer, somit hatte man auch einfach mal seine ruhe wenn man ein bischen wegflog und hat nicht überall lärm gehört.


----------



## Sundarkness (4. September 2009)

Ja klar war BC schöner aber jetzt is halt wotlk ...

bau dir ne zeitmaschine oder n neuen acc nur für bc whatever

MfG


----------



## todielfi (4. September 2009)

ich bin 100% deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das is auch der grund warum ich aufgehört habe

PS: lasst das flamen ich interiessiere mich noch für den werdegang von WoW und darum lese ich noch die threds


----------



## blaupause (4. September 2009)

nicht schonwieder.
es ist halt so, zieh die kosequenzen draus oder lass es .

 - vote for close -


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

ibtl


----------



## Teradas (4. September 2009)

Ja,BC fande ich sogar besser als Classic.
Will das gute alte Kara wieder...Und nicht auf 80 zu dritt rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es war einfach geil zu Bc-Zeiten!


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

Mit WotLK haben sie nur neue Quest und Content gebracht mit einer stupiden neuen Klasse!

Allerdings nichts viel neues, von daher erwarte ich vom neuen Addon sehr viel (2 neue Rassen, old-content aufgefrischt, stroy sehr interessant)

Burninc Crusade war für mich auch etwas mehr "interessanter" als WotLK, dort war alles so.."bekannt".


----------



## Bloodlight (4. September 2009)

..jo bei BC war sehr viel besser, deutlich mehr wie ich nun in wotlk besser finde.
aber am besten war es im classic =D deshalb dürfen wir auf cataclysm hoffen!


----------



## ePY (4. September 2009)

Das waren noch Zeiten wo nicht geheult wurde nach einen wipe xD Kara rulz.
Aber Bc war besser alleine das es nicht so ein easy going spiel war und man damals noch sehr lange von 58-70 brauchte.

Only Bc server dat wäre klasse


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Ja klar war BC schöner aber jetzt is halt wotlk ...
> 
> bau dir ne zeitmaschine oder n neuen acc nur für bc whatever
> 
> MfG




Ich stelle mich einfach immer wenn ich gestresst bin nach Shatt und das beruhigt ungemein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. September 2009)

Hi,

und ich wünsch mir viel Geld, wie sagt man so schön das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*keks weiterreich*

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## HærDalis (4. September 2009)

nun ich habe damals wegen bc aufgehoert zu spielen und finde wotlk 
durchaus gelungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bc sehe ich als notwendiges uebel, welches ich erwerben musste!! um 
wow weiterpielen zu koennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wobei nun auch wieder die luft raus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ´aber was solls.?
vielleicht wirds mit dem naechsten addon wieder so wie in den ersten 
4 bis 12 wochen in wow (damals kurz nachm release), doch ich denke 
die zeiten sind lange vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja,... letztenendes gibt es mit jedem addon die schreie nach dem vergangenem 
und aendern wird sich nichts,... wieso auch? 
blizzard reitet nen goldesel und melkt den dabei bis zum letzten tropfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,.. ... ... 

MfG


----------



## todielfi (4. September 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> ..jo bei BC war sehr viel besser, deutlich mehr wie ich nun in wotlk besser finde.
> aber am besten war es im classic =D deshalb dürfen wir auf cataclysm hoffen!




naja mit catalysm wird es meiner meinung nach soger noch schlimmer weil alles alte wird zerstört (azeroth dann noch das fliegen in azeroth tztz)


----------



## BioHolic (4. September 2009)

Mir hat BC nie gefallen, weil es einen zu futuristischen wert hatte. hab nichts dagegen wenn mal irgendein schlachtzug dahin verlegt werden würde, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (4. September 2009)

who cares ?
ich will classic zurück
und ich mach deswegen nix auf.


----------



## chimaria (4. September 2009)

und ich weis nicht die inis haben mir irgentwie auch mehr spaß gemacht 
also mit hatte es nicht ausgemacht alle drei tage mit 2 chars za zu gehen oder halt kara  
und jetzt kotz ich schon wenn ich 1 ma inner woche naxx gehen...

und ganz kal das nicht JEDER durch bissel rumgeeiere hier und da direkt min. 2 teile des neustens t-sets bekommt...


----------



## BlackSun84 (4. September 2009)

BC war nie mein Fall. Zu spacig und Shattrath hatte das Flair von Ostberlin 89. Dann lieber durch Dalaran streifen, was auch dank eines niegelnagelneuen PCs problemlos funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

-~-Ayda-~- schrieb:


> who cares ?
> ich will classic zurück
> und ich mach deswegen nix auf.



^
This.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

HærDalis schrieb:


> nun ich habe damals wegen bc aufgehoert zu spielen und finde wotlk
> durchaus gelungen.
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst aber zugeben dass das Flair und das Feeling damals 100tausend mal besser war.



todielfi schrieb:


> naja mit catalysm wird es meiner meinung nach soger noch schlimmer weil alles alte wird zerstört (azeroth dann noch das fliegen in azeroth tztz)




Jo, der meinung bin ich auch, wobei es mich bei der alten Welt nicht so ganz stört. Wir werdens spätestens in der Beta sehen.


----------



## Drop.Dead (4. September 2009)

zu bc wollten sie alle classic wieder.
nun zu wotlk wollen alle bc wieder.

und damals als die mauer noch stand war auch alles noch viel toller oder?


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Drop.Dead schrieb:


> zu bc wollten sie alle classic wieder.
> nun zu wotlk wollen alle bc wieder.




Was beweist das: WoW wird immer schlechter


----------



## todielfi (4. September 2009)

ich finde das blizzard verloren hat ^^ wow wird wohl bald von einem anderen mmorpg abgelöst °° WoW geht einfach zu grunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry musse es einfach sagen sorry :G


----------



## Nataku (4. September 2009)

Wenn du es so sehr vermisst....


Spiel nen neuen Char bis 70, schalte die EP aus für 10g und hab Spass an deinem 70er. Auch wenn du vermutlich schnell langeweile hast, denn 70er PvP ist so gut wie tot. Oh und 25 70er zu finden für ne Raidini is auch nicht mehr ganz so leicht.

Seht doch endlich ein, dass sich dine halt weiterentwickeln, das echte Leben bleibt auch nicht stehn. Und ein MMO halt auch nicht. Akzeptiert es, nehmt meine obige Lösung, oder hört ganz auf, die drei Optionen gibt es.

Oh und , todielfi: Quelle bitte. Sicher, irgendwann hört alles auf, aber bisher gibts keine Anzeichen, dass WoW schon vor die Hunde geht. Wie gesagt, nenn mir ne Quelle, die anzeigt, dass die Userzahlen sinken.


----------



## Drop-Dead (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was beweist das: WoW wird immer schlechter



nein sowas ist ganz normal ^^ kann man sogar erklären

liegt daran , dass der mensch schöne erinnerungen länger behält als schlechte (im normalfall).
daher sind viele frustmomente aus bc längst vergessen aber die erinnerungen an schöne raids und sowas sind noch da.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> ich finde das blizzard verloren hat ^^ wow wird wohl bald von einem anderen mmorpg abgelöst °° WoW geht einfach zu grunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, WoW wird nicht von einem abgelöst, sondern alle möglichen MMOS werden Blizzard die kunden wegnehmen



Nataku schrieb:


> Wenn du es so sehr vermisst....
> 
> 
> Spiel nen neuen Char bis 70, schalte die EP aus für 10g und hab Spass an deinem 70er. Auch wenn du vermutlich schnell langeweile hast, denn 70er PvP ist so gut wie tot. Oh und 25 70er zu finden für ne Raidini is auch nicht mehr ganz so leicht.



Da haste due es




Drop-Dead schrieb:


> nein sowas ist ganz normal ^^ kann man sogar erklären
> 
> liegt daran , dass der mensch schöne erinnerungen länger behält als schlechte (im normalfall).
> daher sind viele frustmomente aus bc längst vergessen aber die erinnerungen an schöne raids und sowas sind noch da.




Das ist mir klar, doch trozdem kann ich mich bei genauer überlegung nur selten anfrustmomente erinnern, die waren nur wenn ich keine Grupe für die Gruppenquest gefunden habe weil ich erst etwas später in BC gestartet bin.


----------



## Wutprobe (4. September 2009)

jo bc war zu geil besser als old un viel viel besser als wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kara war hammer bin immer gene gegangen auch als ich t6 hatte war eifnach klasse zu aman war meine lieblingsinni :> genauso wie bt ssc und der gute alte archie war einfach klasse :>^^ 

mfg oegi


----------



## jekyll_do (4. September 2009)

Ich fand Shattrath überhaupt nicht schöner als Dalaran. Dalaran ist im Vergleich ja wohl total nett und gemütlich, außerdem ist  im Gegensatz zu Shatt immer was los. Shatt war einfach nur riesig und eine Durchgangsstation zu den alten Städten, Insel von Quel'Danas etc.

Eines muss man BC aber lassen: Es hatte wirklich ein spezielles Feeling. Besonders die Reise durchs Portal und die Ankunft auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel war ja wohl episch. Alles riesig, überall Dämonen, abgespacte Musik und die zwei Planeten am Himmel...Ich fands geil.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2009)

WoW geht mit der Zeit, ist halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@TE
Schreib mir ne PM wenn du wieder BC zocken willst. Hab da so ne Lösung die wohl fast jeder kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pluto-X (4. September 2009)

Ich fand BC schrecklich !
Diese nervige Musik und diese psychedelischen Gebiete sind nix für mich.
Ich bin froh das es WOTLK gibt.
Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Ich fand BC schrecklich !
> [...]
> 
> *Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.*




Genau


----------



## Teradas (4. September 2009)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Ich fand BC schrecklich !
> Diese nervige Musik und diese psychedelischen Gebiete sind nix für mich.
> Ich bin froh das es WOTLK gibt.
> Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.


Richtig!
Jeder so,wie er/sie es findet.
Allerdings fande ich wie schon gesagt,BC auch am besten...


----------



## Maxugon (4. September 2009)

Ich wünsch mir eine Waffel


----------



## Allysekos (4. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> ...




wenn du das willst,geh auf Privatserver und lass Leute in Ruhe.
Du kannst ja nicht die Zeit zurückdrehen...
"ach wie gern würde ich ins Mittelalter,da war Luft nicht verschmust mimimi!"


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> nein sowas ist ganz normal ^^ kann man sogar erklären
> 
> liegt daran , dass der mensch schöne erinnerungen länger behält als schlechte (im normalfall).
> daher sind viele frustmomente aus bc längst vergessen aber die erinnerungen an schöne raids und sowas sind noch da.






EisblockError schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, doch trozdem kann ich mich bei genauer überlegung nur selten anfrustmomente erinnern, die waren nur wenn ich keine Grupe für die Gruppenquest gefunden habe weil ich erst etwas später in BC gestartet bin.



Ich hab nochmal nachgedacht

denn wenn dem so wäre wäre Classic>BC>Wotlk aber es ist BC>Classic>Wotlk

Wass heisst das als wir gedacht haben das BC schlecht ist wir nicht wussten wie schlecht Wotlk wird und so wollen wir lieder BC als Wotlk


----------



## Skyler93 (4. September 2009)

Ma ehrlich der tausendste Threat wo sowas steht ohmanohman
"Ich will BC zurück ich will classic zurück"
da sag ich nur eins zu: WENN INTERESSIERTs!
alta das geht doch einfach garnit klar alte zeiten sind immer besser! da kann man sagen was man will
gibt auch tausende alte menschen die sagen sie wollen ihre jugend zurück und wenn interessiert das?
kann man sowas machen? Nein, blizzard wird euch nicht extra Wotlk von den serven wegtun damit ihr schön
BC weiterzocken könnt.

Vote 4 Close


----------



## Teradas (4. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ma ehrlich der tausendste Threat wo sowas steht ohmanohman
> "Ich will BC zurück ich will classic zurück"
> da sag ich nur eins zu: WENN INTERESSIERTs!
> alta das geht doch einfach garnit klar alte zeiten sind immer besser! da kann man sagen was man will
> ...


Könnten aber halt Classic+BC Server machen(Classic einschließlich Naxx 40er).
Und naja,kannst alte Menschen damit nicht vergleichen.
Sonst würden die ja alle auf dem Jugend Server sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,war jetzt auch ein doofer vergleich,aber naja,Classic+BC Server kann man machen,von alten Leuten die Zeit zurückdrehen kannste nicht machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. September 2009)

das leben ist kein wunschkonzert.


----------



## legammler (4. September 2009)

BC war das ALLERBESTE wotlk suckt mal übelst


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das leben ist kein wunschkonzert.


#

Genial!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (4. September 2009)

Kurzer Tipp:

Wenn euch Wotlk genauso wenig gefällt wie mir, spielt Aion. Es is ma was anderes, und wie man mitbekommt aus Pre-Events was besseres, weils neu is. Außerdem bekommt man Blizz nur so zum guten Arbeiten, wodurch das Spiel besser wird.


----------



## noizycat (4. September 2009)

Wie hier alle von BC schwärmen ... wo sind die ganzen "maaaan BC ist so scheisse - alles so bunt und spacig, unpassend und häßlich" Schreier von damals hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an: Was man hat, das will man nicht, und was man nicht hat, will man (wieder) ... 



Müsste den Fred eig. speichern und dann zu Cataclysm, wenn die 1. "ach war´s schön, durch die Sturmgipfel zu fliegen" Threads ausm Boden schießen, ausgraben. ^^


----------



## _Marv_ (4. September 2009)

Leute??
Ich versteh euch alle nicht! 

Erst das gejammere, Ich will Classic zurück und BC ist ja so scheiße!! Dann werden dauernd Classic Threads aufgemacht, wo drin steht, BC und WotlK sind soo scheiße only Classic Server bitte.

Und jetzt???? OMG! 

BC ist ja sooo cool! Ich will BC Server haben!

o0 Versteh euch grad gar nicht !


----------



## Teradas (4. September 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Kurzer Tipp:
> 
> Wenn euch Wotlk genauso wenig gefällt wie mir, spielt Aion. Es is ma was anderes, und wie man mitbekommt aus Pre-Events was besseres, weils neu is. Außerdem bekommt man Blizz nur so zum guten Arbeiten, wodurch das Spiel besser wird.


Immer wieder wird hier gesagt:"Kommt zu Aion","Los".
Die Leute die es spielen wollen,tun es,die die es nicht spielen wollen lassen es.Fertig!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. September 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> , nenn mir ne Quelle, die anzeigt, dass die Userzahlen sinken.


Die spielerzahlen sinken nicht, dafür steigt aber die Frustration  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Kurzer Tipp:
> 
> Wenn euch Wotlk genauso wenig gefällt wie mir, spielt Aion. Es is ma was anderes, und wie man mitbekommt aus Pre-Events was besseres, weils neu is. Außerdem bekommt man Blizz nur so zum guten Arbeiten, wodurch das Spiel besser wird.



Lieber Hdro, vorallem mit dem neuen Addon dass das Kampfsystem üebrarbeitet, wenn das so gut wird wie in WoW sieht man meinen Jäger bestimmt nichtmehr wieder.


----------



## Rethos (4. September 2009)

Und was macht ihr alle dann , wenn ihr nach sagen wir mal 3-6Monaten alles an equip aus Classic / BC zusammehabt , das man auch nur irgendwie bekommen kann?
Dann wird euch das auch langweilig und ihr wollt für eure " Classic " Server neuen Content.

Das man sich alte zeiten zurückwünscht ist ganz logisch und hat im grunde nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun.
Klar mit 40 Mann nach Naxx stelle ich mir hammer vor ,auch wenn ich es nie erlebt habe. 
Aber der Grund eurer Gedanken ist einfach nur , das damals alles neu war. Die gesamte Mechanik , grafik , umgebung. Alles war zu Classic neu und wurde in BC doch recht stark aufgepowert. Nun kam LK raus und so langsam merkt man : Ja es sind neue Gebiete aber eigentlich immer das selbe. 
Gegen diesen Prozess kann man nicht viel machen, ausser sich eventuell mal wieder Zeit für die Details des spieles zu nehmen. zB sich bei wichtigen Quests wirklich mal die Mühe machen , alle q-texte und gespräche  mit den NPC´s zu lesen um zu verstehen , was hinter allem steckt.
Das man sowas nicht beim Bauern um die ecke machen muss der 10 Wildschweine tot sehen will sollte jedem klar sein.

Auch in LK gibt es viele nette dinge zu entdecken , man muss einfach nur mal aus seinem ewigen " ich mach jetzt X Dailys , gehe dann in Hero Ini Y und raide danach Boss Z" trott herunter kommen. 


mfG
Rethos


----------



## Murgad (4. September 2009)

Hach ja is doch immer wieder das selbe als BC raus kam heis es MIMIMIMI wir wolln classic wieder da war alles besser und nun das selbe spiel wieder.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Immer wieder wird hier gesagt:"Kommt zu Aion","Los".
> Die Leute die es spielen wollen,tun es,die die es nicht spielen wollen lassen es.Fertig!



In dem was du zitiert hast steht Tipp....


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

Typischer Mimimi Thread.
Es ist immer das gleiche, es sind genau die Leute, die auch Blizzards Untergang vorraussehen (Was im uebrigen angeblich jedes neue mmorpg ist). Das sind auch die Leute, die sich nur ueber Wotlk beschweren (Content, whatever) und noch garnichts davon gesehen haben.
"Mimimi alle Raids sind easy going und alles freeloot11!" und dann sieht man im Armory das sie noch nicht mal Naxx clear haben, es ist doch immer wieder das selbe Spiel. Und genau diese Spieler gehen dann auch iwelche Privatserver damit sie ihre verbuggte BC/Classic Version spielen koennen, um dann am Ende mit jedem neuen Addon wieder ganz am Anfang dabei sind.

Tut euch doch selbst einen Gefallen und hoert auf mit eurem rumgeheule/getrolle/generde/geflame und geht einfach auf einen Privatserver oder kuendigt euren Accs und besucht nie wieder dieses Forum. 

(Ach ich hab vergessen, das ihr euren Acc natuerlich schon laengst gekuendigt habt.... (Vorsicht Ironie))


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> . (Ach ich hab vergessen, das ihr euren Acc natuerlich schon laengst gekuendigt habt.... (Vorsicht Ironie))



Woher weißt du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> Typischer Mimimi Thread.




ähm? hat der TE gesagt: Wotlk ist scheisse?

Ne hat er nicht, also nix mimimi, ich geb dich gleich mimimi


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil das jeder Troll/Nerd in jedem Thread schreibt, und dann in anderen Threads schreibt das er WoW spielt und das Spiel doch so kacke ist das er jetzt umbedingt auf Aion umsteigt, wenn sich nicht bald was aendert...


----------



## Dazeroth (4. September 2009)

is doch immer das gleiche
in vanilla: mimii alles scheiße wie sollen wir 40 leute zusammen bekommen etc mimi
in bc: gebt uns classic server, bc is so scheiße ej in vanilla war alles besser
in lk : mimii bc war sooo toll gebt uns bc wieder 

ja bc war ne tolle zeit aber ein mmo bleibt nunmal nicht stehen sondern entwickelt sich weiter


----------



## Blödknight (4. September 2009)

Für mich einmal Classic zum Mitnehmen! Danke.


----------



## Teradas (4. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> In dem was du zitiert hast steht Tipp....


Trotzdem ist es ja so,dass die Aion spielen,die es möchten,muss man das hier nicht rumposaunen.
Ist ja auch egal jetzt,darum geht's hier ja nicht.


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> Ich finde BC hat ein Super feeling vermittelt, wobei Wotlk mir einfach wie old WoW +20 lv vorkommt.
> 
> Klar waren einige Zonen sehr gelungen (Heulender Fiord, Zul Drak) aber sonst sehr eintönig und bekannt.



Er schreibt das BC besser ist als Wotlk, und es gibt schon genug solcher Threads, ausserdem solltest du mal ein paar Seiten gelesen haben, schreiben viele "Wow ist scheisse, blizzard ist scheisse, der patch ist scheisse, DAMALS war alles besser."

Also ja, es ist wie immer ein Typischer Mimimi Thread, auch wenn das der TE vllt nicht beabsichtigt hat.


----------



## OMGlooool (4. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> ...



jop, seh ich auch so^^


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2009)

Also ich finde Classic BC und Wotlk super... Ich sehs schon wenn Cataclysm draussen is schreien alle:
WOTLK ICH WILL WOTLK BLIZZ GEBT WOTLK SERVER!!!!.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich finde Classic BC und Wotlk super... Ich sehs schon wenn Cataclysm draussen is schreien alle:
> WOTLK ICH WILL WOTLK BLIZZ GEBT WOTLK SERVER!!!!....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn, dann aber weniger wegen Wotlk sonder fals die Veränderung nicht gelungen ist.


----------



## SuperAlex (4. September 2009)

WotLK ist anders, zu anders, BC hat mir auch besser gefallen aber WotLK hat auch sehr VIELE gute Seiten.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> WotLK ist anders, zu anders, BC hat mir auch besser gefallen aber WotLK hat auch sehr VIELE gute Seiten.




Jo, finde manche Story Quests echt gelungen, und man kann fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettosoldier (4. September 2009)

Ich kann einfach nicht begreifen, warum man nicht zufrieden sein kann mit dem was man hat. Ich persönlich fand BC ja auch der beste Teil, weil mir die Epik viel besser rübergekommen ist, aber wer hintert euch daran  einfach in der Scherbenwelt oder Classic Azeroth zu bleiben. Ihr müsst euch ja nicht die Füsse in Nordend kalt machen. Es ist sowieso alles auf freiwilliger Basis. Ich finde Blizzard gibt sich Mühe mit dem Spiel und viele Spieler sind immernoch bestens zufrieden. Niemand ist perfekt und ich glaube nicht, dass die Leute von Aion eine bessere Arbeit leisten/ leisten werden. Und seit ehrlich: Wer immer noch das Spiel spielt, muss es einfach gut finden. Sonst wäre das ja fast Dummheit, denn wer verbringt seine Freizeit mit etwas, das einen nicht gefällt?
Mit Cataclysm habt ihr ja teilweise euer (meine die Classic-Fans) liebes Kalimdor und Östliche Königreiche wieder, auch wenn es verändert ist. Und wenn ihr (diesmal meine ich die BC-Fans) Glück habt, wird auch noch einmal ein Addon rauskommen, dass auch so futuristisch ist.
Das einzige, was ich bemänglen kann ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad, der sollte schon etwa wieder auf BC-Niveau kommen, doch dies wäre noch lange kein Grund um aufzuhören.

Fazit: Jeder soll das machen, was er gerne möchte, wenn er damit nicht die Laune der Mitspieler negativ beeinflusst, weil ich finde es schon sehr mühsam immer zu hören, dass WOW stirbt und dergleichen. (Ausserdem ist diese Aussage sowieso nicht gerechfertigt und dient nur dazu um schlechte Stimmung in der Comunity zu schaffen.)
Habt Spass!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG Ghettosoldier


----------



## Zurrak (4. September 2009)

Lieber TE,
nimmste dir nen Char zwischen 60 und 70, schalteste "keine Exp mehr bekommen" ein, suchste dir in der Scherbenwelt nen schönes Plätzchen und wirst glücklich! Zwingt dich doch keiner in Nordend zu spielen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. September 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> nimmste dir nen Char zwischen 60 und 70, schalteste "keine Exp mehr bekommen" ein, suchste dir in der Scherbenwelt nen schönes Plätzchen und wirst glücklich! Zwingt dich doch keiner in Nordend zu spielen.


Mit nem Addon wo 90% aller Spieler auf dem neuen Kontinent sind schon


----------



## Kingskorn (4. September 2009)

Häääää wat TBC is genau sooo n shit wie WotLk... und genu son mist wie Cat das erst nochkommt... kündigt all euer abonoment und wartet auf die reaktion von bliz.... schon die arena war volll der müll... das Ränge system war mal viel besser da is nicht jeder quarknoob mit epics rumgelaufen... hatte selber nen r14 warri auf das Syndikat...

whatever die Classics werd ich immer im kopf haben alles andere is n grosser mist dagegen... fehlt nur noch das sie als nächstes gratis legendarys abgeben, epics sind ja jetzt schon das neue rare.PUNKT

wen man schon so nen thread aufmacht dan nicht TBC sondern gute alte classics

so und nun all die WOW fanboys, flamed mich zu es wird von euch so erwartet macht eueren job

sooolong Flo

PS: die schreibfehler sind extra eingefügt damit alle deuschlehrer was zu mekern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

An deiner geistigen Reife kann man sehr stark zweifeln, wieso trollen sich solche Leute wie du nicht einfach aus dem Forum?


----------



## Kingskorn (4. September 2009)

Ghettosoldier schrieb:


> Fazit: Jeder soll das machen, was er gerne möchte
> 
> 
> LG Ghettosoldier




hmmm kennst du ne menge leute die mit "epiks" rennen aus den guten alten 60er  zeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke nicht, den es gibt ja keine raids mehr oder gar 40er raids die du wohl noch nie erlebt hast... das war noch was anderes als ödes epicfarmen....

nun ich denke du hast Classic wow gar nie erlebt, und kannst somit auch nicht wissen von was ich rede. alle andern dies wissen, ihr müsst mir wohl oder übel recht geben, wow nimmt immer einen schlimmmeren kurs.

ich Zocke von nun an AION macht mehr spass und is mehr wind der frische.


Prost mahlzeit


----------



## Kingskorn (4. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> An deiner geistigen Reife kann man sehr stark zweifeln, wieso trollen sich solche Leute wie du nicht einfach aus dem Forum?


wiel ich nie gelehrt hab was sich trollen heisst, ich bin im geistigen alter sich zu verpi**n zu sachen aber dazu musst du wohl noch n paar lvl meistern so gut nacht ich bin im feierabend bier


----------



## Grimmzahn (4. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso[?]



Nö!


----------



## Ghettosoldier (4. September 2009)

Kingskorn schrieb:


> hmmm kennst du ne menge leute die mit "epiks" rennen aus den guten alten 60er  zeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, du hast Recht, ich war bei den Classic Zeiten nicht dabei und kann mir aber sehrwohl vorstellen, wie fantasitisch die Atmosphäre damals war. Leider wurde ich erst im Winter 2007 auf World of Warcraft aufmerksam. Ich wusste damals auch noch gar nicht, dass es eine Erweiterung gab, daher war ich sehr begeistert, als ich die Möglichkeit ''bekam'', die mir noch unbekannte Welt noch einmal zu vergrössern. Bis vor dem Durchschreiten des Portals wusste ich nicht was auf mich zukommt, da ich mich überraschen lassen wollte. Ich war begeistert von der tiefen Stimme Kazzaks und weiteren super ersten Erlebnissen, wie mein erster Raid in Karazhan. Dies mag ja für euch egal sein wie ich empfand, doch was ich damit sagen will, jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung wie es ihm am besten gefällt. 
Ich finde es im übrigen auch gut, wenn man sich neue Einblicke verschafft, indem man andere Spiele spielt wie Aion und WAR, doch man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich immer um eine subjektive Sichtweise handelt. Was nun besser ist entscheidet jeder für sich selber und das sollte auch so bleiben.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Ghettosoldier schrieb:


> Fazit: Jeder soll das machen, was er gerne möchte, [...]
> 
> 
> LG Ghettosoldier



Geht ja schlecht wenn in den Outlands nix los ist, kommt, macht einen Classic und einen TBC Server und alle sind glücklich, ich verstehe echt nicht warum Blizzard sich so zuflamen lässt.


----------



## Skyler93 (4. September 2009)

Ich werde auch Aion antesten und jede hoffnungsschimmer von mir hofft das es nicht den gleichen Kurs wie WoW nimmt.
Das Aion erfolgreich sein wird glaub ich wissen wir alle.
Aber trotzdem WoW ist kein Wunschkonzert, das heist entweder ihr postet in den WoW vorschlags foren gute Posts rein, und hofft das Blizzard was macht oder ihr guckt einfach mit an wie blizzard es halt haben wil, oder ihr hört auf mit WoW.


----------



## onkelzfan (4. September 2009)

Von der Thematik her war BC auf keinen fall besser, da finde ich WOTLK besser,. Aber was die Umsetzung von inis und deren schwierigkeitsgrad her angeht  fand ich BC besser. Und ich sage das als 3-Schichtarbeiter der in Wotlk keinen festen Raid hat und somit zu den sogenannten Casualgamern gehört. Ich will das Futter auch nicht vor den Napf geworfen bekommen. Alles mal eben bomben finde ich scheiße. Ich bin jetzt Main Eleschamane bekomme nen Froschen und brauche es nur im im PVP. Was für nen Scheiß. Ich fand es bei Bc besser mit ner lustigen Gruppe immer und immer wieder Kara zu probieren und irgendwann haben wir es geschafft. Das gibt befriedigung und nicht ich gehe in eine Ini und bombe alles weg. Das ist meine Meinung als Casualgamer :-)

Liebe Grüße der Onkelzfan


----------



## MrCowabunga (4. September 2009)

Kingskorn schrieb:


> Häääää wat TBC is genau sooo n shit wie WotLk... und genu son mist wie Cat das erst nochkommt... kündigt all euer abonoment und wartet auf die reaktion von bliz.... schon die arena war volll der müll... das Ränge system war mal viel besser da is nicht jeder quarknoob mit epics rumgelaufen... hatte selber nen r14 warri auf das Syndikat...
> 
> whatever die Classics werd ich immer im kopf haben alles andere is n grosser mist dagegen... fehlt nur noch das sie als nächstes gratis legendarys abgeben, epics sind ja jetzt schon das neue rare.PUNKT
> 
> ...


Wenn du WoW spielst hör auf wenn du alles Mist nennst. Wenn du kein WoW spielst unterlass Flames da du anscheinend keine Ahnung hast.
Wenn TBC son Mist gewesen wäre hättest du aufgehört, und wenn WotLk auch nur noch Mist ist dann hör einfach auf zu spielen.
Und spätestens beim nächsten Addon wird ein Thread aufgemacht, indem WotLk vergöttert wird. Sinnfrei, absolut sinnfrei...


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Das sag ich ja, das Feeling und viele Quests fand ich gut, wobei einige auf kacke waren, vorallem auf der Hellfire, wobei ich war da jetzt shon 5 mal, vllt kotzt es deswegen an xD...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. September 2009)

ich klage nicht, ich klage nicht


----------



## Seryma (4. September 2009)

Erst wollen sie Classic zurück, dann BC und mit nächstem Addon halt dann WotLk.. 

ich will garnix zurück, WotLk ist viel besser als BC oder Classic! Flamet mich, bewerft mich mit Tomaten.. mir egal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sôulreaper (4. September 2009)

also muss sagen gelegentlich trauer ich schon bc hinterher so die schönen gebiete wie nethersturm etc.

aber mein gott alle 3 teile haben was für sich.


----------



## MrCowabunga (4. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Erst wollen sie Classic zurück, dann BC und mit nächstem Addon halt dann WotLk..
> 
> ich will garnix zurück, WotLk ist viel besser als BC oder Classic! Flamet mich, bewerft mich mit Tomaten.. mir egal!
> 
> ...


Absolut richtig.


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Geht ja schlecht wenn in den Outlands nix los ist, kommt, macht einen Classic und einen TBC Server und alle sind glücklich, ich verstehe echt nicht warum Blizzard sich so zuflamen lässt.



Blizzard wird uebrigens von solchen Leuten wie euch zugeflamed und darauf hin machen sie solche Aenderungen, auf die dann die selben Leute in tausenden Foren rumweinen. Ich hoffe das Blizzard die Accs bannt und zwar von alle Mimimi und Flamern, weil das Spiel ja so scheisse ist/Blizzard/whatever so scheisse ist.
Genau diese Flamer/Trolle/Nerds/Whiner sind bei jedem Addonstart wieder dabei und machen unsinnige Threads mit Mimimi und Flame auf, und das sie ihren Acc jetzt ENDGUELTIG ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kuendigen.
Ich hoffe solche Leute werden einfach permanent gebannt. (Obwohl dann haben sie ja wieder einen Grund zum flamen, obwohl sie das ja wollten, ach wayne...)


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> Blizzard wird uebrigens von solchen Leuten wie euch zugeflamed und darauf hin machen sie solche Aenderungen,



wo bitte flame ich



> Ich finde das feeling von BC einfach genial und das Flair passte einfach mehr als Wotlk, vorallem die Musik



wenn das ein flame sein soll dann omg


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. September 2009)

Ich finde dass BC um längen besser war als Wotlk.
Geileres design (items, die Spielwelt).
Die acc gebundenen Sachen, die Wappenröcke um den Ruf zu verbessern und die kürzeren inis sind aber ein vorteil von wotlk.


----------



## onkelzfan (4. September 2009)

Noch nen Nachsatz, ich bin in der Wow-community garantiert nicht der jüngste mit 30 Jahren^^ Aber bei BC hatte ich nen Arbeitskollegen aus der Not bei mir wohnen und wir sind samstag früh aus der Nachtschicht nach hause, haben unsere twinks die letzten ep bis 70 geholt die Karavorquests gemacht (ja sowas gab es früher und ich fande es gut). Und abends haben wir unseren ersten Kararaid gehabt mit super Leuten, die nicht nur noch auf Epic Karamarkenrunequip geschaut haben( gab es da auch zum glück noch nicht) und hatten alle Spaß. wir haben uns immer und immer wieder probiert und irgendwann hatten wir es raus. Das macht Spaß. Nicht Fragen wie welche equip hast du? ne ist scheiße.Zieh leine. Einfach alles mal selber raus finden ohne Buffed und ohne alle Zeitschriften. Probiert es mal. Helf anderen nach vorne zu kommen und ihr werdet sehen, euch gefällt die Herausforderung. Man muss nicht immer alles in den Schoß gelegt bekommen. Das ist wie spielen mit Cheat. Denkt darüber mal nach.



Gruß der Onkelzfan.


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

Du hast vllt nicht geflamed, aber es gibt genug Trolle die immer schoen flamen.

BTT: Ich finde das Wotlk ganz gut gelungen ist, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist wirklich etwas niedrig, aber ansonsten ist es eigentlich ganz ok.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Noch nen Nachsatz, ich bin in der Wow-community garantiert nicht der jüngste mit 30 Jahren^^ Aber bei BC hatte ich nen Arbeitskollegen aus der Not bei mir wohnen und wir sind samstag früh aus der Nachtschicht nach hause, haben unsere twinks die letzten ep bis 70 geholt die Karavorquests gemacht (ja sowas gab es früher und ich fande es gut). Und abends haben wir unseren ersten Kararaid gehabt mit super Leuten, die nicht nur noch auf Epic Karamarkenrunequip geschaut haben( gab es da auch zum glück noch nicht) und hatten alle Spaß. wir haben uns immer und immer wieder probiert und irgendwann hatten wir es raus. Das macht Spaß. Nicht Fragen wie welche equip hast du? ne ist scheiße.Zieh leine. Einfach alles mal selber raus finden ohne Buffed und ohne alle Zeitschriften. Probiert es mal. Helf anderen nach vorne zu kommen und ihr werdet sehen, euch gefällt die Herausforderung. Man muss nicht immer alles in den Schoß gelegt bekommen. Das ist wie spielen mit Cheat. Denkt darüber mal nach.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß der Onkelzfan.



Jo, wir haben auchnicht so auf Items geschaut, ich meine man sollte schon mal ein paar blaue sachen haben aber Hero Items waren nicht pflicht.


PS: LEGENDEN STERBEN NIE!!!!!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Ich finde BC hat ein Super feeling vermittelt, wobei Wotlk mir einfach wie old WoW +20 lv vorkommt.
> 
> Klar waren einige Zonen sehr gelungen (Heulender Fiord, Zul Drak) aber sonst sehr eintönig und bekannt.



öööhm...
Pre BC war gefühlte 100x besser als wrath... 
Feeling, Style, einfach ALLES war besser...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Jo, wir haben auchnicht so auf Items geschaut, ich meine man sollte schon mal ein paar blaue sachen haben aber Hero Items waren nicht pflicht.
> PS: LEGENDEN STERBEN NIE!!!!!


Ich finde es schlimm dass alle auf EQ achten und flamen s sei zu leicht.
Was erwarten die wenn sie mit 10 T7,5 equipten nach naxx gehe?


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> BTT: Ich finde das Wotlk ganz gut gelungen ist, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist wirklich etwas niedrig, aber ansonsten ist es eigentlich ganz ok.



Ja, aber für Leute die hauptsächlich raiden, so wie ich ist die Schwierigkeit halt eines der größten Aspekte und deswegen sagen heir so viele Leute BC is the best, weil die Schwierigkeit einfach genial war, Vanilla war zu schwer 40 man zu bekommen, und Wotlk ist einfach viel zu einfach, und bietet nur Motivation für Epixgeile.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm dass alle auf EQ achten und flamen s sei zu leicht.
> Was erwarten die wenn sie mit 10 T7,5 equipten nach naxx gehe?



-.- 
-.-

und nochmal -.-

PS: You should kill yourself


----------



## Seryma (4. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> öööhm...
> Pre BC war gefühlte 100x besser als wrath...
> Feeling, Style, einfach ALLES war besser...



Vorallem stundenlanges farmen für praktisch nix, nur 2 Kontinente, nix neues... die Raids mögen ein anderes Feeling gehabt haben, aber das war auch schon das einzige was wirklich "besser" war..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja, aber für Leute die hauptsächlich raiden, so wie ich ist die Schwierigkeit halt eines der größten Aspekte und deswegen sagen heir so viele Leute BC is the best, weil die Schwierigkeit einfach genial war, Vanilla war zu schwer 40 man zu bekommen, und Wotlk ist einfach viel zu einfach, und bietet nur Motivation für Epixgeile.



Naja wer Epixgeil ist, muss auch Highendcontent raiden, der ist ja nicht ganz soo leicht (Ich rede von HMs). Und wer raidet hat eigentlich nur ein Ziel: Sich zu verbessern/neue Encounter zu legen etc, dafuer braucht man auch die besseren Epixe, so gesehen war jeder Raider/Spieler zu jedem Zeitpunkt Epicgeil


----------



## BaLR0g (4. September 2009)

Ich wünsch mir auch die goldenen 20er zurück und trotzdem ist mein Geldbeutel leer.
Gott soll mal 'nen neuen Realm aufmachen.


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2009)

Was ich allerdings äußerst misteriös finde: 
Zu BC Zeiten wollen alle in Azeroth fliegen. Jetzt, da es mit Catclysm erwähnt wurde, wollen es alle nimmer.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> Naja wer Epixgeil ist, muss auch Highendcontent raiden, der ist ja nicht ganz soo leicht (Ich rede von HMs). Und wer raidet hat eigentlich nur ein Ziel: *Sich zu verbessern/neue Encounter zu legen etc*, dafuer braucht man auch die besseren Epixe, so gesehen war jeder Raider/Spieler zu jedem Zeitpunkt Epicgeil




Ich rede von Leuten die nur für die Farbe spielen, und denen es egal ist das sie die Epics egschenkt bekommt kriegen, hauptsache lila


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was beweist das: WoW wird immer schlechter


Falsch, es beweist das du keinen Sinn für Logik hast.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (4. September 2009)

also ich mag wotlk lieber als bc weil mich das weltraum iwie nicht so anzieht und ich finde das sowohl die grizzly hügel als auch boreanische tundra und heulender fjord sehr schön sind .Vor allem die musik in den grizzlys gefällt mir richtig gut . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> *Ich rede von Leuten die nur für die Farbe spielen,* und denen es egal ist das sie die Epics egschenkt bekommt kriegen, hauptsache lila



Wer wirklich nur auf die Farbe achtet, der achtet auf nichts anderes, daher versauern die eh an ihrer Langeweile wenn sie dann mal 'Fullepic' sind, und trotzdem nichts koennen / zu keinen Raids mitgenommen werden, weil sie sich nicht fuer PvE Content interessieren, etc.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> Wer wirklich nur auf die Farbe achtet, der achtet auf nichts anderes, daher versauern die eh an ihrer Langeweile wenn sie dann mal 'Fullepic' sind, und trotzdem nichts koennen / zu keinen Raids mitgenommen werden, weil sie sich nicht fuer PvE Content interessieren, etc.



Ja, aber das problem ist das Blizzard seine Raids jetzt schainbar auf die Anpasst und wir alle drunter leiden dürfen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2009)

also classic war das beste was blizz passiert is wie bwl oder aq25 aq 40 lächst ^^ aber wen blizzard das nit mit den ini servern hin kriegt sag ich nur ein cya wow aion is da und du bist für mich gestorben blizzard


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja, aber das problem ist das Blizzard seine Raids jetzt schainbar auf die Anpasst und wir alle drunter leiden dürfen


Stuss.


----------



## Baldoran (4. September 2009)

Hm...Nordend hat viele interessante und neue Dinge in WoW gebracht.
Jedoch muss ich gestehen dass ich sehr oft bc vermisse , fliege manchmal zur Erinnerung durch die Scherbenwelt .
Warum ich sie vermisse ? Ich vermisse ganz einfach die Gegend und die mächtigen Dämonen .
Die Zombies in Nordend sind einfach nur langweilig ...


----------



## Aiiitm (4. September 2009)

Wotlk ist schlecht.


----------



## Enr@ge (4. September 2009)

erst wollen alle classic dann wollen sie bc wieder und nach cataclysm wollen sie wotlk...
man könnte zwar sagen dass WoW immer schlechter wird aber des glaub ich nich weil dann viel mehr leute wirklich aufhören würden als des nur immer anzudrohen
man denkt nun mal gerne an schöne sachen zurück ohne die schlechten zu erwähnen

mfg
enr@ge


----------



## Detela (4. September 2009)

wenn du so sehr bc zocken willst alte trees gebiete etc. rüssi usw. spiel am besten auf nem pserver
mach ich aufm laptop auch nur halt noch classic server gibs nix anderes halt =/ aber ich glaub cataclysm das überollt noma alles das wird geil 

MfG Detela


----------



## Allexiella (4. September 2009)

Wer sind eigentlich die Millionen-WOW-Spieler?

Immer sind alle nur am meckern, alles ist Müll, WOW wird immer schlechter.....

Warum spielt Ihr denn dann noch?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. September 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> cya wow aion is da und du bist für mich gestorben blizzard



spielt es einfach und geht mir damit nicht auf den sack. jeden tag berichten im forum ca. 346 leute über ihren wechsel zu aion. los, wechselt...wen interessiert das? verkündet im aion-forum, dass sie bald mit neuen spielern rechnen dürfen....

ich glaube, im vergleich zu vielen anderen spielern genieße ich einen grossen, nicht zu unterschätzenden vorteil; überwiegt nach meinem geschmack das schlechte dem guten.... dann höre ich sofort auf, dieser freizeitbeschäftigung nachzugehen und verspüre dann sicher keinen drang, jedem meinen rücktritt mitzuteilen....


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

Ich würde das alles eher anders sehen. Im Endeffekt kann man es wirklich niemandem Recht machen. Das ist halt überall so. Nicht nur in WoW. Manche Leute jedoch lassen sich davon überzeugen, wenn sie solche Comments lesen und plappern es halt gerne nach. Daraufhin denken sich alle "Hm, WoW total schlecht...die haben ja alle Recht!"

Letztendlich zählt eure persönliche Meinung. Vergessen darf man auch nicht, dass es nur ein Game ist. Natürlich fand man dies oder das besser, aber es ist eben eigentlich nur als Zeitvertreib gedacht, nicht als Second Life.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Stuss.



??? du findest die Raids also nicht zu einfach *hust*epixgeilernoob*hust*


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ??? du findest die Raids also nicht zu einfach *hust*epixgeilernoob*hust*


Woher nimmst du dir das Recht mich als epicgeilen Noob zu beleidigen? Vielleicht bin ich viel besser und erfahrender als du?
Ich raide (wenn ich mal raide), weil es mir Spaß macht, im Gegensatz zu dir.


----------



## Captain Hero (4. September 2009)

Am besten ist und bleibt Classic WoW ^^
Da gibts nix dran zu rütteln *g*
Und da kann auch BC und WotLK nich mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aznom (4. September 2009)

gibts eigendlich only bc server? quasi classic+bc server.


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> gibts eigendlich only bc server? quasi classic+bc server.



Nein und die wird es nach offizielen Aussagen auch niemals geben.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> gibts eigendlich only bc server? quasi classic+bc server.


Gibt keine speziellen Server. Mach dir einfach einen Classic+BC Account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Gibt keine speziellen Server. Mach dir einfach einen Classic+BC Account.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wobei man classic auch nurnoch bis cataclysm spielen kann (Großteil des classic contents wird ja dann entfernt)


----------



## Aznom (4. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Gibt keine speziellen Server. Mach dir einfach einen Classic+BC Account.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist halt blöd wenn man keine 70ger gilde hat und alleine vorm eingang zu fds steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du dir das Recht mich als epicgeilen Noob zu beleidigen? Vielleicht bin ich viel besser und erfahrender als du?
> Ich raide (wenn ich mal raide), weil es mir Spaß macht, im Gegensatz zu dir.




Ich raide momentan garnicht undzwar genau deswegen, und wiso sagst du die Raids sind schwer wenn du doch ach so gut bist?


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

Tja dann gibts fuer dich nurnoch 2 Chancen:
Privatserver ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder Aufhoeren WoW zu spielen/sich damit abfinden


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich raide momentan garnicht undzwar genau deswegen, und wiso sagst du die Raids sind schwer wenn du doch ach so gut bist?


Lassen wir's lieber. Fun > all


Sage ich das sie schwer sind? Sie machen mir Spaß. Ich gehe PDC HC, es ist einfach, es interessiert mich nicht, es macht mir Spaß.


----------



## the Whitewolf (4. September 2009)

Die instanzen von BC find ich top ja sogar sethek oder zh etc. aber die Questgebiete fand ich von anfang an dermaßen Sch...     daher nein ich bleib bei wotlk obwohl ich mich am meisten auf Cataclysm freue endlich wieder die Alte ( wenn auch neue) Welt


----------



## sX_SentoX (4. September 2009)

kp was ihr wollt.. immer wird gemeckert "wähh ich will das und das und das..." wisst ihr was passiert wenn jeder von euch bobs die macht hätte alles so zu ändern wie es ihm grade passt?

Wenn ihr mit der Entwicklung nicht zufrieden seid, hört gefälligst auf zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher Gab es dinge in Pre Wotlk die man hätte übernehmen/behalten sollen, aber ihr die ihr hier heult seid halt nicht die Masse, selbstverständlich wurden die Änderungen dafür getätigt das, dass spiel läuft und Abonnementen anzieht, das Blizz mehr verdient wenn alles einfach ist mag schade für uns "Core Gamer" sein aber es ist nicht zu ändern.

(Das hier wiederrum soll kein Flame sein sondern eine, möglicherweise zu angriffslustig formulierte, bitte an die weinenden Menschen dort draußen. Kauft euch Taschentücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 QQ und so)


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> ist halt blöd wenn man keine 70ger gilde hat und alleine vorm eingang zu fds steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt. Jedoch kannst du dich auf 70 durch 80er highend-equippen lassen und danach schöne BG's machen. Obwohl diese wieder von den DK's versaut werden. :S


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. September 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich finde Classic BC und Wotlk super... Ich sehs schon wenn Cataclysm draussen is schreien alle:
> WOTLK ICH WILL WOTLK BLIZZ GEBT WOTLK SERVER!!!!....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemand wird das je wollen.
BC mochten die meisten
nur kenne ich wirklich NIEMANDEN der wotlk gut findet und bc oder früheres miterlebt hat...


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

Die Schwierigkeiten der Instanzen undso ist ja eine Sache für sich. Auch irgendwie Geschmackssache. Aber ich denke, dass den Leuten einfach die genialen Gebiete aus BC fehlen, weil diese einfach mit viel mehr Liebe gemacht wurden. Das finde ich ja auch. Oder auch die Instanzen. Sie waren meist viel länger.

Vergleicht mal Nagrand mit dem Heulenden Fjord zbs.

Nagrand ist sooo aufwendig bearbeitet worden. Ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Char auf 65-66 habe. D.h. dann wieder, dass Nagrand auf mich wartet.


----------



## sX_SentoX (4. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeiten der Instanzen undso ist ja eine Sache für sich. Auch irgendwie Geschmackssache. Aber ich denke, dass den Leuten einfach die genialen Gebiete aus BC fehlen, weil diese einfach mit viel mehr Liebe gemacht wurden. Das finde ich ja auch. Oder auch die Instanzen. Sie waren meist viel länger.


Ja länger,, es ist halt alles auf Casual ausgelegt.. mir passt das auch nicht aber ich öffne deswegen nicht täglich 3 neue threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mit den Gebieten sehe ich anders, ich finde die Scherbenwelt war großartig, aber Nordend war da nicht weniger toll, es hat sich aber tatsächlich anders angefühlt als man das erste mal durch das dunkle portal gegangen ist.. es war .. cooler als mit dem boot in der Tundra (Tundra > Fjord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) anzulegen


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Sage ich das sie schwer sind? Sie machen mir Spaß. Ich gehe PDC HC, es ist einfach, es interessiert mich nicht, es macht mir Spaß.




Das sachse in einem Monat bitte nocheinmal...

Selbst Naxx hat nach dene rsten paar runs noch spaß gemacht, aber nach dem 5.-6. run war es einfach mist


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das sachse in einem Monat bitte nocheinmal...
> 
> Selbst Naxx hat nach dene rsten paar runs noch spaß gemacht, aber nach dem 5.-6. run war es einfach mist


Ok, du sagst das aus der Sichtweise eines PvE'lers, ich bin PvP'ler. Da magst du Recht haben.
Dann würde ich dir empfehlen PvP und PvE zu machen.


----------



## gerome234 (4. September 2009)

Damals zu BC Zeiten: "ICH WILL CLASSIC ZURÜCK BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH, GIEV CLASSIC SERVER"
Jetzt zu WotLK Zeiten: "ICH WILL BC ZURÜCK BLA BLA"
Ich versteh euch nicht. Wenn ihr mit WotLK nicht klarkommt dann kündigt euren Account. Geht raus. Macht irgendwas Produktives!


----------



## Tôbitt (4. September 2009)

Jetzt im Moment heulen alle rum dass es zu leicht is/blizz recycelt nur/alles das selbe/etc. und mit Cataclysm heists widda "bei Lichking wars besser, gebt uns widda lichking" ich denke wenn man den leuten die nach Classic/Bc(/Wotlk) server schrein dass geben würde was sie wollen hiese es nur "lol des is ja der selbe scheiß wie zu classic/Bc(/Wotlk)-Zeiten au.............


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

sX_SentoX schrieb:


> Ja länger,, es ist halt alles auf Casual ausgelegt.. mir passt das auch nicht aber ich öffne deswegen nicht täglich 3 neue threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geschmackssache, oder nicht?
Ein Schiff Richtung Nordend, wow.. Ich bin oft nach Beutebucht/Ratschet gefahren, ein Schiff ist nichts wahres für mich.
Ein Portal, das einen in eine andere Welt bringt, weg von Azeroth fand ich persönlich besser und das Feeling war einfach "anders".

Ich habe bei Burning Crusade mir die Videso (Beta und so) gerne angesehen und war begeistert.
Bei Nordend hielt sich das in Grenzen, war eher auf andere Sachen fokussiert.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Damals zu BC Zeiten: "ICH WILL CLASSIC ZURÜCK BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH, GIEV CLASSIC SERVER"
> Jetzt zu WotLK Zeiten: "ICH WILL BC ZURÜCK BLA BLA"
> Ich versteh euch nicht. Wenn ihr mit WotLK nicht klarkommt dann kündigt euren Account. Geht raus. Macht irgendwas Produktives!


Ich glaub so langsam wissen wir bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. September 2009)

Freuen wir uns auf Cataclysm: "ICH WILL WOTLK ZURÜCK!!!1111einseinself /cry"

und im Endeffekt wollen mit Addon Nr. 4 dann alle Cataclysm zurück... na immerhin ist ab Nr. 3 der Schrei nach Classic erstickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (4. September 2009)

Muss sowas sein ? 

Zu PRE BC Zeiten, haben die Leute nach einem Addon gerufen 

Das Addon kam !

Mit dem Addon wollte die Leute ihr Gutes, Altes PRE BC zurück !

Das Addon kam !

Jetzt haben wir WotLK und die Leute rufen nach BC ?

Hab ich was verpasst ?

Klar war BC eine super Zeit ... jedoch liegt die Betohnung auf " war " ...

PRE BC, sowie BC war nunmal und ist nichtmehr. Da hilft kein fluchen, betteln, flamen oder schreien 

Und schon garnicht : Das buffed Forum zuweinen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ok, du sagst das aus der Sichtweise eines PvE'lers, ich bin PvP'ler. Da magst du Recht haben.
> Dann würde ich dir empfehlen PvP und PvE zu machen.



Naja, ich mach auch bissle PvP, habe nur mittelmäßiges Equip und bin in keiner Guten Raidgilde aber trozdem, PVE wird für PvPler leichter, während es andersrum schwerer wird durch Abh änderung.




gerome234 schrieb:


> Damals zu BC Zeiten: "ICH WILL CLASSIC ZURÜCK BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH, GIEV CLASSIC SERVER"
> Jetzt zu WotLK Zeiten: "ICH WILL BC ZURÜCK BLA BLA"
> Ich versteh euch nicht. Wenn ihr mit WotLK nicht klarkommt dann kündigt euren Account. Geht raus. Macht irgendwas Produktives!




Also so Produktiv wie dein Beitrag?? SELFOWN


----------



## gerome234 (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, ich mach auch bissle PvP, habe nur mittelmäßiges Equip und bin in keiner Guten Raidgilde aber trozdem, PVE wird für PvPler leichter, während es andersrum schwerer wird durch Abh änderung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab nie behauptet, dass mein Beitrag produktiv sei.
Naja egal, jedenfalls was ich meine ist ,dass mit jedem Addon immer gewhinet wird "früher war alles besser". Ich wette mit euch, im nächsten Addon wird es auch whiner geben die WotLK viel besser fanden. Wenn dort alles Schwieriger wird, wird dort jeder sagen "Nerft mal die bosse , die sind ja viel zu schwer ich krieg die nicht down whine whine"
Mir gefiel BC. Mir gefällt aber WotLK auch. Es gibt immer eine gute und eine schlechte Seite. Lebt mit den Änderungen. Wenn ihr es nicht könnt oder euch WotLK nicht gefällt hört einfach auf. Ihr könntet stundenlang darüber diskutieren wie toll BC war. Ihr werdet aber zu einem entschluss kommen: Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung von einem guten Spiel/Addon.
Und an dich, Eisblock Error: http://i.ehow.com/images/GlobalPhoto/Artic...g-main_Full.jpg


----------



## HærDalis (5. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> ... ... ...
> nur kenne ich wirklich NIEMANDEN der wotlk gut findet und bc oder früheres miterlebt hat...


nun ich habe bereits geschrieben, daß ich classic gut fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wegen bc habe ich aufgehoert und bc habe ich mir nur gekauft, 
weil ich sonst nicht an wotlk rangekommen waere (also spielen 
haette koennen), genauso meide ich den bc content wo ich kann 
und mich kot... es schon wieder an, daß ich nun (schonwieder) 
durch bc muß! nur um lvl 68 zu erreichen um dann nach nordend 
zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wotlk hat einige ziemlich gute ideen mitgebracht und macht auch 
sonst einiges her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also nur fuer dich 
classic = super (gerade die anfaenge, damals als alle (die meisten) noch 
unwissend waren und man wirklich jede menge entdecken konnte)
bc = billiger content, paarhufer fuer die allianz, dafuer elfen fuer die horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wotlk = neue ideen, story wird durch nette ingame videos unterstuetzt und 
durchs phasing veraendert sich die welt (entsprechend der story)
*
classic >> wotlk >> ... >> ... >> ... >> ... >> ... ... ... >> ... >>bc*



Seryma schrieb:


> ... ... ...na immerhin ist ab Nr. 3 der Schrei nach Classic erstickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die stummen schreie wird man immer vernehmen, wenn man nur bereit ist zu zuhoeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,... ... ... 

MfG


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> ...



BC hatte pew pew Optik und hat zumindest mir die Stimmung von Classic versaut, ich will das nicht.


----------



## Phelps023 (5. September 2009)

Classic war am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

Ich fand Bc auch viel toller, aber nur weil naxx und das, was ich von ulduar sah einfach nicht die tolle stimmung von Kara/maggi/zul aman erreicht.
Ausserdem gings da gemuetlicher zu, laangsam, und nicht von patch zu patch


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. September 2009)

Ich hab nen 70er Hunter mit T5
für T6 finden sich keine Leute die BT kennen ;(
und T5 war schwer zu bekommen, fds gehen ja wenigstens welche wegen phönix...
naja ich freu mich schon auf cataclysm - dann gibts super tolle accounts mit t9,5 chars auf ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tante edith sagt: wir wipen mit 70 in sethekhallen weil einfach zuviele mohs dasind und der (nichjt schlechte ) healer überfrodert is...
in PdC hero, ja da rennt man raus und wieder rein dann isses easy going


----------



## -Spellmâster- (5. September 2009)

Ach ja, das waren Zeiten als ich mit meinem Wl im s3/s4 set auf der Insel-Quel Danas rumgelaufen bin und open-PvP gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich aber mit WoW aufgehört und bin auch glücklich


----------



## chris1221 (5. September 2009)

Also ich fand BC+Classic am besten und naja Wotlk geht gerade (einfach zu viel freeloot) und Cataclysm...Find ich bis jetzt nicht gerade toll


----------



## Herr Blizzard (5. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> ...




Mitn neuen Addon wünscht man sich dann Wotlk wieder.


----------



## VILOGITY (5. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich einfach immer wenn ich gestresst bin nach Shatt und das beruhigt ungemein.




He He noch einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mit nem Twink Shat erreiche ist es da wie auf Erholung, ich hab voll den Spass in der Welt von BC und in Shat kann man sich wirklich total erholen, an die Bank, Items hin
und her senden, Briefkasten etc.....
Is schon komisch oder ?

In Dala is es stressig und lagt wie Dreck, dann der Chan mit den ganzen drecks Kindern und ihr dummes gelabber, dieses Lowbob gepose am Landeplatz oder 
am Brunnen mit irgend welchen Flugmounts die eh keine Sau interessiert.

Oder die dummen Lappen die sich direkt vor den Eingang der Bank stellen und per Item Rack ihre Items Changen........um genau was eigentlich zu zeigen ?
Das Brot mehr kann als sie ? Das kann wenigstens noch schimmeln und heute bekommt man Items eh ohne groß was zu tun in den Popo gesteckt......also sinnlos
da zu posen.....

So, ich glaub ich muss mein Twink weiter spielen der steht in Shat.......diese Ruhe Himmlisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefloS (5. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> (...)



definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (5. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeiten der Instanzen undso ist ja eine Sache für sich. Auch irgendwie Geschmackssache. Aber ich denke, dass den Leuten einfach die genialen Gebiete aus BC fehlen, weil diese einfach mit viel mehr Liebe gemacht wurden. Das finde ich ja auch. Oder auch die Instanzen. Sie waren meist viel länger.
> 
> Vergleicht mal Nagrand mit dem Heulenden Fjord zbs.
> 
> Nagrand ist sooo aufwendig bearbeitet worden. Ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Char auf 65-66 habe. D.h. dann wieder, dass Nagrand auf mich wartet.




Da level ich gerade......dickes SIGN ^^


----------



## Herr Blizzard (5. September 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> He He noch einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Solche Leute gabs auch mit BC.
Und ich versteh nicht was ihr mit eurem Shattrath habt.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die langweiligste, düsterste und eintönigste Stadt im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

Wie gesagt ,ich wünsch mir ne Waffel


----------



## jekyll_do (5. September 2009)

Allexiella schrieb:


> Wer sind eigentlich die Millionen-WOW-Spieler?
> 
> Immer sind alle nur am meckern, alles ist Müll, WOW wird immer schlechter.....
> 
> Warum spielt Ihr denn dann noch?



Es ist so: Der Großteil der WoW-Spieler, der Spass am Spiel hat, geht nicht in Foren um zu flamen. Das ist nur der kleinste Anteil der Spieler. Aber durch die Tatsache, dass sie ihrer Frustration in Postings freien Lauf lassen wirkt es als seien alle Spieler frustriert. So ist es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Farodien (5. September 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> Wenn du es so sehr vermisst....
> 
> 
> Spiel nen neuen Char bis 70, schalte die EP aus für 10g und hab Spass an deinem 70er. Auch wenn du vermutlich schnell langeweile hast, denn 70er PvP ist so gut wie tot. Oh und 25 70er zu finden für ne Raidini is auch nicht mehr ganz so leicht.
> ...




Sicher entwickeln sich Dinge weiter, aber es werden deshalb keine älteren einfach abgeschaltet oder links liegen gelassen! Bei WoW wird mit jedem Addon das vorherige einfach nur "stehen" gelassen, es ist eigentlich eine frechheit das Blizzard immer verlangt das man alles kauft wenn z.B. jemand neu anfängt, SOE ist da entspannter wenn dir das letzte Addon kaufst hast immer alles dabei und vorallem ist da immer was los egal wo dich rumtreibst und das bei der wohl größten Welt die es auf dem MMOG Markt gibt, das ist die Kunst. Shattrath kannst jetzt als Große Villa nehmen und die NPC´s sind deine Angestellten.

Aber Blizzard wird sich bestimmt auch noch das System der "wachsenden" Ini´s von AOC abschauen und dann kannst wieder Kara Raiden.

In diesem Sinne.....

Mit Cataclysm heisst es dann ....ich will WOTLK wieder haben! Es ist alles so Schlecht.....bla bla, bla bla

Blizzard hätte mal mehr auf Verschmelzung als auf Erweiterung achten sollen, das ist eine Kunst die die "kleinen" alle viel viel Besser beherrschen!


----------



## siberian (5. September 2009)

legammler schrieb:


> BC war das ALLERBESTE wotlk suckt mal übelst


Das beste war WOW Classic zu der Zeit als WOW weltweit ca. 3 Mio. Spieler hatte und auf dem Schulhof noch nicht Mainstream war.


----------



## Fusssi (5. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.



Ich fand BC hässlich! Is geschmackssache, aber man kann ja über alles wynen!


----------



## SeelenGeist (5. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Ich fand BC hässlich! Is geschmackssache, aber man kann ja über alles wynen!


Du sagst es.. es war aber nicht "hässlich".

Ich fand das Feeling bei Burning Crusade besser als bei Wrath of the Lich King.
Beim neuen Addon waren zwar neue Gebiete, aber die haben mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen.. ^^

Aber wie gesagt: Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. September 2009)

Und ich mag es nicht in der Scherbenwelt zu questen da genieße ich lieber den Fjord die Hügel u Zul Drak 

Eiskrone mag ich nicht besonders (zuviel Gruppenquest) u der Gipfel Sturmgipfel schön viel Schnee


----------



## war_locker (5. September 2009)

Naja es ist doch so:
ich hab zu spielen angefangen, als BC grad so drausen war, damals haben alle rumgeheult, wie scheiße BC ist mit seiner futuristischen gebieten und überhaupt wäre...
2 Jahre später heueln alle rum wie scheiße lieblos von den Gebieten(was ich mal überhaupt nicht finde), von den Inis(naja sie sind kurz gehalten, aber mal ehrlich, wer von euch hat den schon Ulduar 25er durch? geschweige den Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers, also gibts es noch genug zu tun, und irgendwan kommt ja noch Arthas) 
zudem gibts es ja auch viele Neuerungen, wen man mal in den PvP bereich shcaut ist Tausendwinter immer voll!

klar das BC auch ein gewissen flair hatte und ich es auch gut fand 
und um noch mal auf die Musik zurückzukommen die weiter vorne im thread jmd beklagte: wem die BC musik besser gefällt, besorgt sie sich und lässt sie hinter WoW abspielen, dan nurnoch hintergrund musik in WoW abschalten. FERTIG!


----------



## eP!c (5. September 2009)

Damals, zu BC Zeiten, da wurde immer geflamt wie scheiße doch alles ist und das Vanilla WoW doch soviel besser war. Jetzt aktuell ist dann natürlich WotlK scheiße und Damals.. zu BC Zeiten war alles besser.. :x


----------



## BalianTorres (5. September 2009)

Ich wünsch mir lediglich nen Mod der das Ding hier ganz fix wieder dicht macht! 

/vote 4 close......aber sowas von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wendy78 (5. September 2009)

Ja Ja, früher war alles besser.... Ihr hört Euch an wie ein paar alte Rentner die mit allem und jedem unzufrieden sind. Nicht einmal im Spiel hat man seine Ruhe vor Nörglern und Pessimisten. Kaum den SNG eingeschaltet und das geheule geht los, aber weiterspielen werden sie alle. Ich wünschte mir soo sehr dass damit endlich mal schluss ist und die Leute Ihren Frust nicht mit anderen teilen, andere Spieler die es echt nicht mehr hören wollen.


----------



## Konion (5. September 2009)

ich frag mich was ihr habt ich find wotlk viel besser i wie naklar gibt es dinge in tbc die besser waren aber viele gute dinge sind dazu gekommen, wenn du jetzt wieder bc spielen würdest würde dir auffallen was dir dann alles fehlen würde (find dalaran besser als shattrath)


----------



## Trollzacker (5. September 2009)

Was ich ja immer so geil finde ist, bei BC haben viele rum gemeckert, BC ist scheisse, Classic ist das einzig wahre, und das kam kurz nach dem release. Jetzt ist WotLK knapp 1 Jahr draussen, jetzt sind viel am rumheulen, dass BC besser war und ich vermute mal das 50% von denen die jetzt rumheulen auch zu BC Zeiten rumgeheult haben. Und ich wette, dass es auch so einen thread gibt wenn dass dritte Addon rauskommt, da steht dann aber, dass WotLK besser war.
Ich spiele seit knapp 1 Jahr vor BC, kenne also alle drei Zeiten. 

Classic war geil, weil es für mich ein ganz neues Spiel war, habe soetwas noch nie gespielt.

BC war auch geil, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt meinen neuen Main angefangen habe und ca. nach 6 Monaten der erste aus der Gilde war, der das dunkle Portal durchschritt und ca. 3 Monate später war ich auch der erste aus der Gilde, der 70 wurde. Bei BC fand ich Nagrand immer am schönsten und Nethersturm war mir zu abgehoben, passte irgendwie nicht wirklich zu WOW.

WotLK finde ich immer noch cool, sieht zwar ziemlich gleich aus wie zu Classic, halt nur ein wenig aufgepimpt. Warum auch sollte Nordend auch komplett anderes aussehen aus weite Teile Kalimdors und der östlichen Königreiche? Alle drei Kontinente liegen auf ein und derselben Welt, wenn da zwei komplett unterschiedlich aussehende Landschaften sind, das würde nicht passen, Blizz hat es, wie ich finde, sehr gut hinbekommen. Das Phasing ist gut gelungen, dass einzige was stört ist, wenn man ein Blume oder ein Erz findet, keinen weit und breit sieht und man gerade anfängt zu kloppen oder zu pflücken und mittendrin, die Blume oder das Erz weg ist, weil ein anderer in einem anderen Phasing schneller war/ist. Da müssten die mal was verbesseren.


----------



## fabdiem (5. September 2009)

bei bc zeiten wollten irgendwann alle wieda classic haben

jetzt is wotlk n paar monate draußen und die einen sagen bc war besser
die anderen sagen classic war besser    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wisst ihr was? ich freu mich auf cataclysm^^


----------



## Rio91 (5. September 2009)

Wenn du dir so sehr Bc wünscht dann gibt es nur 1 möglichkeit------> Privat server....


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich einfach immer wenn ich gestresst bin nach Shatt und das beruhigt ungemein.


Ich auch =D ... btw ich hab vom 70er Content eher wenig gesehen früher, bin nach 2.4.3 erst 70 geworden, hatte Kara clear, mehr aber auch nicht trotzdem gefiel mir alles viel besser, in WOTLK hatte ich in der ersten Woche damals schon Content clear Ulduar hab ich gar keine Lust mehr und sowieso macht mir alles zZ kein Spaß drum twinke ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe das Cata wieder ein nettes Feeling  bringt ansonsten sag auch ich bye bye WoW :/


----------



## Þunraz (5. September 2009)

Ich finde Nordend schöner. Guckt euch mal den heulenden Fjord oder die Sturmgipfel an.
Die Scherbenwelt fand ich bis auf Nagrand und die Kuppeln in Nethersturm  ziemlich öde. Anderer Planet, schwule Hochelfen deren Anführer ein Raidboss ist sowie tintenfischgesichtige Halbböcke. Ich fand es zu spacig und bunt. Außerdem sind die Quests in WotLK interessanter (z.B der Ritt auf dem Sturmriesen Gymer).
Und Shattrath mag ich auch nicht. Ich finde die Türme der Kirin Tor schöner als die blöde Architektur der Shatthar.
Zudem finde ich Shattrath überhaupt nicht groß (kp ob es früher wirklich riesig war, weil ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann und nicht so oft dort war). In der Mitte steht dieses komische lvl73+ Shatthar Wesen und dann gibts nur noch das untere Viertel sowie ein Viertel der gewählten Fraktion. 

Ach und an alle die in Shattrath Erholung suchen. Schaltet lieber euern PC aus und geht ein rauchen oder ne Runde Joggen. Zu BC Zeiten war in Dalaran nicht viel los und inShattrath waren viele. Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt wird und ne neue Metropole kommt (was nicht sein muss) wird Dala weniger besucht werden.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## kingkryzon (5. September 2009)

Rio91 schrieb:


> Also ich fand BC echt kacke....meiner meinung nach hätten dies garnet rausbringen müssen...sondern gleich Wotlk...
> In BC hatte jedes gebiet eine eigene farbe wie z.B höllen...insel oder zangarmarschen...da hat sich blizzard net viel mühe gemacht wie bei wotlk
> und raid innis gabs dort in bc auch net viele ..
> BC war misslungen und net gelungen!


ja totales sign ..NOT wenn man keine ahnung hat ^^ spielst erst seit wotlk oder?


----------



## antischock (5. September 2009)

ich muss mich anschliessen, bc hat mir im rückblick wesentlich mehr spass bereitet. wieso auch immer, da viele änderungen/verbesserungen aus wotlk wirklich gut sind.

ein schöner vergleich ist wohl kara mit naxx... kara war echt genial, nach dem 3ten mal naxx hat man überhaupt kein interesse mehr an dem raid. die bosse hatten auch einfach viel mehr abwechselung und taktik, mein liebling ist glaube der satyr gewesen, komme grade nicht mehr auf den namen (/target Ketten).


----------



## Kahadan (5. September 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> ich muss mich anschliessen, bc hat mir im rückblick wesentlich mehr spass bereitet. wieso
> ein schöner vergleich ist wohl kara mit naxx... kara war echt genial, nach dem 3ten mal naxx hat man überhaupt kein interesse mehr an dem raid. die bosse hatten auch einfach viel mehr abwechselung und taktik, mein liebling ist glaube der satyr gewesen, komme grade nicht mehr auf den namen (/target Ketten).



Terestian Siechhuf ...
Droppt den megageilen Drosselstab auf den mein Druide damals scharf war ;-

Ich persönlich fand Tbc nicht so berauschend.
Classic > Wotlk > Bc

Mal schauen, wie es mit Cataclysm aussieht.

Edit: Post 400


----------



## TheGui (5. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir BC zurück


ich nichtm, wozu auch?

war doch scheiße mitt anzusehen wie die Casuals alles in pop gestopft bekommen haben... in Lichking is man zumindest schon gewöhnt daran.

und nebenher wurde der größte fehler ever ins spiel gebracht... "*Arena*"

...


----------



## SeelenGeist (5. September 2009)

> Also ich fand BC echt kacke....meiner meinung nach hätten dies garnet rausbringen müssen...sondern gleich Wotlk...
> In BC hatte jedes gebiet eine eigene farbe wie z.B höllen...insel oder zangarmarschen...da hat sich blizzard net viel mühe gemacht wie bei wotlk
> und raid innis gabs dort in bc auch net viele ..
> BC war misslungen und net gelungen!


Power xD

Zangamarschen und Höllenfeuerhalbinseln haben gleiche Farbe.. ja und?
Sollen sie beim verwüstetem Gebiet einfach von 1 Meter zu anderem Schnee einfügen?
Bitte.. sowas beknacktes!


----------



## Yorra (5. September 2009)

immer diese sinnfreien Threads, dass WoTlk schlecht ist usw...BC/Classic war ja so viel besser...omg hört einfach auf zu spielen.
Wenn es aufm Markt ein neues Bier einer Bekannten Marke gibt trinkt man es auch um zu schauen ob es schmeckt und so...
Wenn´s einem nicht schmeckt trinkt man es nicht mehr...
So sollte des mit WoW auch sein.Wem es nicht gefällt und trozdem spielt sollte meiner meinung mal zum Doc gehen...
Suchtpotenzial und so...


Ich persönlich spiele seid Classic habe fast alles erlebt und bin relativ zufrieden wie es ist und es sich entwickelt!
Ist meine Meinung und nu /Vote 4 close


----------



## Rabaz (5. September 2009)

Ich schließe mich dem an, für mich war BC auch das Beste bis jetzt, abgesehen von Classic, was aber natürlich einen dicken Bonus hatte weil alles neu und spannend war. Mit wotlk bin ich nie richtig warm geworden.

Man muss sich aber auch mal fragen ob es wirklich am Spiel liegt oder eher an einem selber. Nach ein paar Jahren wow isses nunmal irgendwann ausgelutscht, völlig egal was sie einem noch bieten. Zudem hat wotlk jetzt das Alter erreicht wo sich verstärkt Langeweile breit macht und da isses naheliegend drüber zu schimpfen. Wenn man jetzt als Anfänger damit beginnen würde, fände man es bestimmt so geil wie früher classic.


----------



## Priester4ever (5. September 2009)

war die welt nich viel schöner bevor es WoW gab?


----------



## SeelenGeist (5. September 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> war die welt nich viel schöner bevor es WoW gab?


Eigentlich schon, ich hab da ganz andere Sachen getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nun ja, was soll man machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (5. September 2009)

Ich reporte mal, is ja schon das Xte Thema dazu..


----------



## Fearforfun (5. September 2009)

Vor einem Jahr Classic jetz Classic & Bc... nächstes Add on Wotlk?
Leute man _glaubt_ immer das früher alles sooo viel besser war.

Ich vermisse höchstens Kara war ne nette Ini


----------



## Laxera (5. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> ich bin 100% deiner meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dem stimme auch ich mit ganzem herzen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine in BC ging ich aktiv raiden, war aber nicht in einer der topp gilden (d.h. ich war maximal mal FDS) auf meinem server d.h. ich hatte immer was auf das ich mich noch freuen konnte, wenn ich denn mal meine ausrüstung wieder mal ein stück aufgerüstet hatte.

inzwischen kannste die inis, wenn du leute hast die gut spielen und ihre klasse verstehen fast in blauem gear raiden (auch die höheren - zumindest einige bosse, was deinen EQUIP dann den boost gibt auch die anderen zu schaffen)

vor allem kommen inzwischen die patches zu schnell (die geben dir 2 monate oder so zum clearen des neuen contents, wenn du früher 4 monate und mehr hattest, sodass auch leute die langsamer sind und weniger raiden noch ne chance hatte den content mal zu sehen (vor allem weil man den content kaum auslassen konnte, was heute geht, wenn du Zeug aus naxx10 und 25 hast kannst du ins colosseum gehen, früher haste dir erst mal dein zeug anpassen müssen d.h. nach t4 mal langsam T5 holen und dann erst T6 - nicht mit 2-3 teilen T4 gleich BT und sunwell...wobei sunwell eh nur wenige leute sahen bzw. clearten bevor WOTLK kam))

mfg LAX
ps: mich interessiert der werdegang von wow auch noch (habe es immerhing 3,5 jahre gespielt, also will ich schon sehen wie es weiter geht, auch wenn ich wegen vielen dingen: community (flammes, whining etc.), blizzard (patches, neues Addon und die änderung...ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber: JÄGER MIT FOKUS? WTF?) und weil es langsam langweilig wurde (vor allem war da nix los wenn ich zeit hatte, z.B. nachmittag raiden? nein, ist am abend, wenn ich weggehen will bzw. nen film gucke) und noch dazu weil man immer farmen musste (potions, geld etc.) - was dann nicht mehr spielen ist, sondern ARBEITEN (wofür man normal geld kriegt, nicht bezahlt!)
pps: den der da oben REPORTED meinte, den REPORTE ich jetzt mal (im ernst, scheiß flammer sollte man kicken/bannen)


----------



## Rabaz (5. September 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Ich reporte mal, is ja schon das Xte Thema dazu..



Du bist Deutschland


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich nichtm, wozu auch?
> 
> war doch scheiße mitt anzusehen wie die Casuals alles in pop gestopft bekommen haben... in Lichking is man zumindest schon gewöhnt daran.
> 
> ...


Boah warum Fehler? Weißt du eigentlich was du sa sagst? Ich garantiere dir...
Mindestens 50% ALLER deiner Leute, mit denen du in einem Raid bist, spielen WoW hauptsächlich nur wegen des PvE's UND wegen Arena.

Kannst froh sein, denn ohne Arena wäre das Spiel schon ganz unten angelangt.


----------



## Mahni (5. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> ...



lol ^^ also mal ehrlich BC war der grösste Scheiss^^ Nethersturm und Schergrat bah wenn ich schon wieder dran denke kommt mir das kotzen. die zonen in lichking sind viel besser gestaltet und die Quests sind auch besser. Bei den Raids und Dungeons hat sich tatsächlich nicht viel getan, an manchen Ecken ist es in Lichking besser (z.b ulduar sehr geile ini) in manchen aber auch BC. Ich kann auf jeden fall nur sagen das ich in BC kaum oder nicht so oft als ich 70 war in den high lvl gebieten rumgewandert bin als jetzt mit 80 in eiskrone in dem ich fast immer bin wenn ich on bin ( und nicht nur wegen dem tunier). Ich finde die Welt ist offener gestaltet und mehr Spieler tummeln sich auf einem Fleck. In Nethersturm damals war mehr oder weniger "tote Hose". Leute ihr vermisst kein BC  , ihr vermisst nur die Zeit. Aber das ist was anderes. Viele schreiben hier dass ihr euch Classic zurückwünscht, aber in Wahrheit wünscht ihr euch nur die alten zeiten kurz nach dem release (als auch ich sehr begeistert jede Quest gemacht hab gelevelt hab immer was neues entdeckt habe) zurück. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal von objektiver Seite betrachtet wünschen wir uns doch nicht wirklich die alten Addons zurück. Denn der maßgebende Spielinhalt der momentan in Wow zu finden ist und in Cataclysm noch viel weiter ausgebaut wird (also neben bg, arena, dailys, raids dann noch gildenstufen, gewertete bgs, mastery system, pfad der titanen) , diesen großen Spielinhalt gab es damals zu Bc vereinzelt oder Classic wow überhaupt nicht. Damals in Classic Wow war doch eigentlich nur noch dummes farmen in Tyrs hand in den östlichen Pestländern die Tagesordnung. Das Spiel wird einfach nur langweilig, weil man alles schon kennt, und darüber regt ihr euch in wahrhheit auf , nicht deswegen weil die alten wow contents damals besser waren - ; aber das kann man nicht ändern. Denn jedes Spiel wird irgendwann mal langweilig, ich finde es sowieso erstaunlich wie lange wir alle Wow schon zocken. Ein Everquest 2 hätte mich nach 2monaten schon zum Aufhören gebracht, aber ein Wow (das zwar weil man alles kennt langweiliger wird) hält mich nach 4 1/2 jahren immer noch an der Stange. Und btw ja ich hab ein rl, viel zock ich nicht, mal am Wochenende tagsüber oder am Abend nach der Arbeit.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu, und wenn ihr ehrlich seid könnt ihr das nachvollziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (5. September 2009)

Joa, BC war definitiv das beste Wow. Könnte hier nun schreiben warum etc, aber liest ja eh keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laWln00b (5. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> und nebenher wurde der größte fehler ever ins spiel gebracht... "*Arena*"
> 
> ...



Fehler? Schaffst du es nicht über ein Raiting von 512? Arena ist ein wichtiger Punkt im PvP von WoW..


----------



## Lucióz (5. September 2009)

Laxera schrieb:


> dem stimme auch ich mit ganzem herzen zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nur so mal btw:

Burning Crusade Contentpatches
Patch 2.0.1   5 Dezember 2006
Patch 2.1      22 Mai 2007  
Patch 2.2      25 September 2007
Patch 2.3      13 November 2007
Patch 2.4      25 March 2008

WotLK Conentpatches
Patch 3.0.2   14 Oktober 2008
Patch 3.1      14 April 2009
Patch 3.2      4 August 2009
Patch 3.3      Ende 2009/Anfang 2010 ???

Die Differenz an Monaten zwischen den einzelnen Patches kannst du dir dann bestimmt selber asurechenen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. September 2009)

in bc wollten die leute ckassic server
mit wotlk wollen die leute bs server....sucht euch ein singler player rollenspiel wo's keine erweiterungen gibt


----------



## Shizo. (5. September 2009)

BC war zwar nice , aber Nethersturm zB mocht ich nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellminator (5. September 2009)

BC forever, zu der Zeit war WoW ein legendäres Game, geile Hauptstadt, megageile Raids (Kara,SSC,SW z.b.) und T-Sets die einfach prächtig aussahen. Meiner Meinung nach geht nichts über BC. Und nein, ich wollte zu BC kein Classic-WoW.


----------



## Maxxxi (5. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ma ehrlich der tausendste Threat wo sowas steht ohmanohman
> "Ich will BC zurück ich will classic zurück"
> da sag ich nur eins zu: WENN INTERESSIERTs!



Scheinbar dich, sonst würdest es nicht dauernd lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (5. September 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Fehler? Schaffst du es nicht über ein Raiting von 512? Arena ist ein wichtiger Punkt im PvP von WoW..



Naja, für's Equip ist die Arena wichtig. Aber epische PvP Schlachten, Taktik und vor allem Spaß findet man dort leider nicht. Also verständlich das viele die Arena nicht leiden können.


----------



## EisblockError (5. September 2009)

Leute, alle die schreien "Zu BC wollten sie Classic, zu Wotlk nun BC"

Ich will auch BC zurück und wollte zu BC kein Classic.

Wenn von 100% 30% beim einen schreien, und dann 30% beim nächstens, sind das nicht die selben 30% sondern andere!!!


----------



## SELÇUK (5. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> ...



nein. jedes addon bietet ein einzigartiges flair wobei mir nordend deuutlich besser gefallen hat als outlands und jedentag sehe ich etwas neues unentdecktes. und das die instanzen schon am ersten tag gecleart werden liegt vorallem daran das schon monate vor den addons ein 1:1 tutorial zum clearen der instanz veröffentlicht wird. firstkills bedeutet auch nur noch das sich der ganze raid nen tutorial durchgelesen hat, jeder seine klasse beherrscht und man einfach ein quäntchen glück mehr hat als andere.


----------



## Tera-Froce (5. September 2009)

lol.... haben damals nich mal alle rumgeweint das BC totale scheise ist???


----------



## Braamséry (5. September 2009)

für alle die widerma sagen:" Ihr wolltet zu BC doch Classic zurück und jez wollt ihr BC, ihr wisst nicht was ihr wollt"

Ma kurz erklärt:

Classic = Mega > all
BC = Sau Geil </= classic
Wotlk = Mega Crap, 2 Worte die genau aussagen was 90% der WoW spieler sagen, auch wenn ich net versteh warum net einige drauf kommen, wie ich aufzuhörn und vllt mit nem andern spiel wie aion o.ä. anzufang...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (5. September 2009)

Toll, und zum Ende von BC hies es: "Endlich schluss mit diesem ganzen Leuchten und pipapo, wieder Classic feeling"

Jetzt wieder anders`?
Entscheidet euch mal.



Braamséry schrieb:


> für alle die widerma sagen:" Ihr wolltet zu BC doch Classic zurück und jez wollt ihr BC, ihr wisst nicht was ihr wollt"
> 
> Ma kurz erklärt:
> 
> ...



Türlich, deswegen daddeln es auch so viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du hast natürlich alle Spieler befragt nehm ich an.


----------



## Rabaz (5. September 2009)

Tera-Froce schrieb:


> lol.... haben damals nich mal alle rumgeweint das BC totale scheise ist???



Nein. OK BC wurde auch irgendwann langweilig und hatte Macken wie zB. übertriebene Ruffarmerei bei Hans und Franz. Aber ich war von der ersten Stunde an begeistert. Und abgesehen von 80er-Kram (epics, raids, whatever) hatte ich wirklich ne Menge Spass 'unterwegs". Zwischen 70 und 80 und in vielen mittleren Inzen. 10 mal Ogrilla- oder Kara-Questreihe machen mit der nächsten Schlafmütze die irgendwann 70 wurde...hat aber immer wieder Spass gemacht. Noch heute ist das ein schöner Motivationsschub wenn man mitm twink 58 wird und rüber kann. Geile Questbelohnungen winken etc.

Mit 68 oder wotlk merke ich davon irgendwie nichts, nothing, nada. Keine besonderen Glücksmomente beim ankommen und schon garnicht zwischen 70 und 80. In wotlk gibts kein "unterwegs" mehr. Trotz großer Welt und zugegeben originellen Questreihen kommts doch nur noch darauf an sich da irgendwie durchzukloppen auf 80 um dann den Farmbetrieb aufzunehmen.


----------



## Arasouane (6. September 2009)

@alle die das alte feeling haben wollen, ein TIPP:

Hört für eine halbes Jahr auf zu spielen, am besten dann wenn das addon rauskommt. Und schwups ist das alte Gefühl wieder da. Bei mir hats gefunzt.

Dalaran absolut geil dort anzukommen: Stimmige Musik, schöne Viertel. Da oben wegfliegen, hammer! Shatt war auch toll, aber es war mal....

Wenn du 6 Monate wegwarst und du der einzige bist der keine Marken hat und die inis net kennt dann weisst net mehr was du als erstes machen sollst^^


Lg


----------



## Unfug (6. September 2009)

nichts ist so sehr für die guten alten zeiten verantwortlich wie das schlechte gedächtnis.


----------



## Itarus (6. September 2009)

Ich glaubs nicht >_<
Als BC aktuell war, haben alle gemeckert:

WIR WOLLEN PRE-BC ZURÜCK!!!1elf

Jetzt meckern alle:

BC!!!11elff

und bei catalysm:

WOTLK, wir lieben dich...


MfG Itarus

PS: Sinnlos...


----------



## HærDalis (6. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> @alle die das alte feeling haben wollen, ein TIPP:
> 
> Hört für eine halbes Jahr auf zu spielen, am besten dann wenn das addon rauskommt. Und schwups ist das alte Gefühl wieder da. Bei mir hats gefunzt.
> ... ... ...


hat bei mir nicht funktioniert und ich war gute 3xein halbes jahr (am stueck ^^) nicht am spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein problem war/ist, daß ich bc nochimmer nicht mag! und daher war ich froh als ich die schei. aehm 
scherbenwelt hintermir gelassen habe,.. ... ... nordend hatte auf jedenfall was, doch nach dem 2. char 
ist nun auch die luft wieder raus und das gefuehl von kurz nach dem release wird wohl kein addon wieder 
erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja was solls,... ... ... das naechste addon werd ich mir anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedoch nen classic oder gar bc 
server werd ich nicht fordern und ein mmopg (ich habe bewußt das r in mmopg weggelassen, da wow und 
rpg in einem satz nicht wirklich sinnig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lebt von veraenderungen (egal wie sie letztenendes ausschaun) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## phipush1 (6. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Erst wollen sie Classic zurück, dann BC und mit nächstem Addon halt dann WotLk..
> 
> ich will garnix zurück, WotLk ist viel besser als BC oder Classic! Flamet mich, bewerft mich mit Tomaten.. mir egal!
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Orag1 (6. September 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> /sign



sehe ich genauso..

stell dir vor man würde jetzt immer noch in der Scherbenwelt spielen. Irgendwann ist halt mal Zeit für Veränderungen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (6. September 2009)

BC *KOTZ*


----------



## Orag1 (6. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> @alle die das alte feeling haben wollen, ein TIPP:
> 
> Hört für eine halbes Jahr auf zu spielen, am besten dann wenn das addon rauskommt. Und schwups ist das alte Gefühl wieder da. Bei mir hats gefunzt.
> 
> ...



1. sorry habe den Beitrag nach dem vorangegangen Post gelesen.
2. richtig! war jetzt 6 Monate bei HDRO aber mich zieht es jetzt doch wieder zu WoW zurück und ich freu mich schon wieder etwas neues zu entdecken..


cheerz


----------



## Merlinia (6. September 2009)

Ich finde Bc auf jedenfall nich schöner^^. Überall lila und pink geleuchte und langweilige gegenden (Nagrand mal ausgenommen). Die Raids waren vlt cooler, aber das wars auch schon. Und wenn sich jetzt einer über Dks beschwert,  Bc hat uns die Draeneis gebracht, überlegt mal was schlimmer ist. Dks oder hässliche Draenei...


----------



## Teradas (6. September 2009)

Achja...
Wenn Cataclysm dann erstmal da ist wird rumgeschrien:
"WotlK ich will WotlK Server plx .:!!!! ^1111"

Und so wird das immer sein.
BC--->Mimimi,ich will Classic Server.
WotLK--->Auch teilweise noch Classicserver,aber mimimi BC war ja jetzt aufeinmal auch wieder so geil...

Naja,ich fand BC auch besser...
Aber man muss sich mit abfinden...
Weil zurückdrehen,oder Classic/BC-Server werden sie(Blizzard) mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht machen,auch wenn es viele Leute(mich eingeschlossen) gut finden würden.


----------



## Teradas (6. September 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Fehler? Schaffst du es nicht über ein Raiting von 512? Arena ist ein wichtiger Punkt im PvP von WoW..


Ehm...Mein Rating letzte Season war nur 512 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja,ich habe nur wenig gespielt...
20 Siege 34 Verlust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaLR0g (6. September 2009)

> Ich finde Bc auf jedenfall nich schöner^^. Überall lila und pink geleuchte und langweilige gegenden (Nagrand mal ausgenommen). Die Raids waren vlt cooler, aber das wars auch schon. Und wenn sich jetzt einer über Dks beschwert, Bc hat uns die Draeneis gebracht, überlegt mal was schlimmer ist. Dks oder hässliche Draenei...



DKs.


----------



## Rio91 (6. September 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> ja totales sign ..NOT wenn man keine ahnung hat ^^ spielst erst seit wotlk oder?



Ich spiele seit WoW überhaupt draussen ist....und hab bestimmt mehr ahnung aber das ist geschmackssache wie wer was findet von daher
ist mir dein Komment...wayne


----------



## Roromo (6. September 2009)

Mann kanns ja eh nicht zurück drehen mir gefällt zwar persönlich wotlk besser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was aber eigentlich total egal ist sachen verändern sich nunmal und ich denke müsste man jetzt immer noch den bc content spielen wäre dieser sehr schnell ausgelutscht und es würde einem keine freude mehr machen =)


----------



## Yadiz (6. September 2009)

Mmh und zu BC Zeiten haben sich die Leute WoW-Classic zurück gewünscht. Wie war damals das Geweine groß - Scherbenwelt zu bunt! x_X Hülfe! Raumschiffe! etc. etc. 
Mit der kommenden Eweiterung wirds mit WotLK genauso aussehen, da bin ich mir sicher. Schon verblüffend das Phänomen..


----------



## Lydell (6. September 2009)

> ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner


Nagrand....Terrokar (teilweise)..soviele Gebiete wie in Nordend gabs aber leider nicht.



> wobei Wotlk mir einfach wie old WoW +20 lv vorkommt.


Aaaah da kennt einer den Classic-Contend ...erst nachdem Naxxramas in der Drachenöde schwebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Klar waren einige Zonen sehr gelungen (Heulender Fiord, Zul Drak) aber sonst sehr eintönig und bekannt.


Ich glaube nicht Tim!



> ich will garnix zurück, WotLk ist viel besser als BC oder Classic! Flamet mich, bewerft mich mit Tomaten.. mir egal!


100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsch mir weder BC noch Classic zurück...hatte in beiden Epochen viele großartige Mommente erlebt, ich schau da lieber nach vorne.

Und spätestens nach Cataclysm wenn jeder sich daran gewöhnt hat das Azeroth-Classic nen neuen Skin verpasst bekommen hat,
Wünscht sich jeder Depp (sogar die, die es noch net kannten) Wotlk zurück....und eines Tages kommt auch der Lauf der Zeit auch nach Shattrat und BC wird wie jetzt Classic rerollt.

Endweder man geht mit der Zeit oder Wow ist das falsche Spiel und man sollte darüber nachdenken sich eine Geige (oder anderes Musikinstrument) zukaufen, dann hat wenigstens die Wow-Gemeinde wieder Ruhe!


----------



## Ademos14 (6. September 2009)

Wenn man keine veränderungen möchte, kann man ja Privatserver suchen. Gravierende Veränderungen sind absolut richtig, damit es einem nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## Greenwater (6. September 2009)

Die welt verändert sich im richtigen leben auch warum sollte dann ein spiel gleich bleiben. 

Wir sind ja nicht in der World of Whining aber manchmal kommt es mir so vor wenn ich manche Komments lese. 

Es ist vorbei ! 

Cataclysm kommt und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. September 2009)

Ich erinnere mich, wie während BC alle Classic zurück wollten.

Mit Catactlysm möchte bestimmt jeder wieder WotLK zurück =)


----------



## Anburak-G (6. September 2009)

Glaube so ein Beitrag wird bei jeder Erweiterung kommen^^


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2009)

Classic < BC < Wotlk

Edited.


----------



## Holoas (6. September 2009)

Hackt doch nicht alle so auf Wotlk rum (die die es zumindest tun) versucht erstmal ein Addon zu entwickeln welches allen Spielern passt...das wird es NIE geben weil der eine findet das Scheisse der andere findet das cool -.- ! Und Blizzard hat denke ich mal aus Wotlk gelernt und versucht Fehler die sie in Wotlk gemacht haben in Cataclysm nicht nocheinmal zu machen. Ach und wenn ihr ewig und drei Tage lang BC spielen würdet, würdet ihr auch am rummheulen sein weil sie nix neues bringen abgesehen von 2 oder 3 große Patches im Jahr !

Mfg Holoas


----------



## Mo3 (6. September 2009)

Ich kann das gejammer nicht mehr hören!
Hör auf mit WoW wenns dir nicht mehr gefällt!


----------



## SanjiCard (6. September 2009)

Und in BC wollten alle Classic zurück... Das wird immer so bleiben. Mir persönlich ist Wrath lieber als BC. Ich fand es passte nicht wirklich zu Warcraft. Draenei, Kristallraumschiffe und soviel Sci-Fi... naja Geschmackssache denke ich. Die Scherbenwelt war natürlich dennoch irgendwie cool und ich vermisse uralt-Kara oder den BT. Aber in Wrath mochte ich die Questgebiete mehr und überhaupt das ganze setting und alles in allem ist es eben immer nur die weiterentwicklung der Welt und der Story. ;D

p.s.: Mich würde ja Interessieren wieviele Classic hier eigentlich gespielt haben von denen die sich das immer zurück wünschen. Glaube nicht das ihr die Releasevariante wirklich zurück wollt. ;D


----------



## Mirmamirmo (6. September 2009)

Nun ja, so ist das nun mal jeder hat sein Geschmack.... und das ist gut so. Ich persönlich finde Wotlk schöner als BC, aber wie gesagt kann jeder halten wie er will. bei ca. 11 Mio. Spieler Weltweit ist es auch schwierig jeden zufrieden zu stellen.

In diesem Sinne, lasst uns das tun was wir am liebsten tun : WoW zocken (auch wenn es uns nicht gefällt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## DarkSaph (6. September 2009)

Bei BC musste ich mich durch die Quests in der Scherbenwelt quälen, von Nagrand mal abgesehen, aber wenn man mal durch war, dann kam ein großer Umfang an Content und es gab immer was zu tun.

Bei WotLK war es umgekehrt. Die bisher besten Quests des Spiels haben anfangs motiviert, aber sobald man 80 war, war es die pure Langeweile.


----------



## Kofineas (6. September 2009)

ich finde BC war bis auf den black temple und nagrand ein einziger Ausrutscher, atmosphärisch total versagt, da finde ich Klassik und WotLK um Längen besser.


----------



## Orag1 (6. September 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Ich kann das gejammer nicht mehr hören!
> Hör auf mit WoW wenns dir nicht mehr gefällt!




/sign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder der WoW spielt findet das Spiel gelungen.
Es gibt die Leute die den ganzen Tag nichts bessers zu tun haben als über WoW zu flamen und selbst sich kein anderes Spiel auser WoW vorstellen können, sich aber in der Community angekommen fühlen wenn sie mit der Mehrheit mit ziehen.

Leute wenn euch ein Spiel nicht gefällt, hört auf damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles andere wäre lächerlich ^^


----------



## EisblockError (18. September 2009)

Kofineas schrieb:


> ich finde BC war bis auf den black temple und nagrand ein einziger Ausrutscher, atmosphärisch total versagt, da finde ich Klassik und WotLK um Längen besser.




Wotlk=Classic -.-



Orag schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/fail

Keiner redet davon das einem das Spiel net gefällt, nur dass man die BC atmosphäre besser fand.


----------



## Illian1887 (18. September 2009)

Vanilla = Gut
BC = Holy Crap
WotLK = Gut


----------



## Mal`Ganis (19. September 2009)

Bei BC hat Blizzard total versagt XD
Zum Ende hin wurde es ganz gut mit Patch 2.4, aber neue Rasse wie Blutelfen, bei denen man wenn man sie spielt endwerder aks schwul oder notgeil abgestempelt wird und Aliens die Notlanden in Azeroth ? Und vor allem Outland war von der Atmospähre total abgespaced, was überhaupt nich zum WoW passte, was man noch aus Classic Zeiten kannte. Mit Wotlk hat Blizzard nochmal einiges gutgemacht, was sie in BC verbockt haben. Stimmige Dungeons, nette Gebiete und auch vertretbare Rassen und Ereignisse in der Warcraft Geschichte. Das einzigste was mich an Wotlk stört is die starke vereinfachung der Klassemechanik und der Todesritter.


----------



## HappyChaos (19. September 2009)

Joa BC war einfach eine geniale Zeit...der Flair ist mit Wotlk irgendwie verschwunden...aber Wotlk ist eh ein einziger Fail.


----------



## LubuLegend (19. September 2009)

Als BC kam, wollten sie Classic zurück, da BC so doof war.
Als WOTLK kam, wollten sie Classic UND BC wieder, da woltk ja so abgelutscht ist und bc ja so besser war.

Egal wie mans macht. Man macht es nie einem zufrieden. Geht auch gar nicht. Desöfteren finde ich aber immer mehr Leute, die X (hier Änderung einfügen) doof finden. Wir X geändert, finden sie es auch doof und wollen das ursprüngliche X wieder.

was macht blizz?

- durch die Resonanz aus RP Servern wollte Blizard eine, wieder etwas realeres in die Welt bringen. Siehe Vergleiche zu den Kelten.

- Da 75% aller WoW Spieler Sunwell nie von innen gesehen haben, und von den restlichen 25% nur ein drittel Kil'Jaeden umgehauen hat, werden die Insanzen jeden zugänglich gemacht. (oh die Klage der pre-wotlk nerfs, oh der SS und FdS nerv vor BT). Durch das Hardmode System profitieren auch Hardcore Gilden davon. Bis jetzt habe ich niemanden gesehen der behauptet hat, WoW sei ihm "zu leicht und habe es durchgespielt".

- In Bezug auf Cataclysme: Die Leute regen sich über die eintönigkeit der Skillungen auf. Pflichttalente werden entfernt, durch neue ersetzt und durch passive Boni gestärkt. Ein Makel für viele PvP Fans (siehe Schurke-Frostmage Diskussionen im offiziellen Forum). Und? Zählt mal auf, wieviele CC's und DMG-Outputs der Hunter hat. Dominierend Klasse? Eher Mainstream.

- "Wertet alte Raids/inis auf!" - "omg, copy-paste naxx, rofl", "bsf hero, ROFLMAO, blizz gehen die Ideen aus". "Onyxia, denen sind die Ideen für neue Encounter ausgegangen, lolZ, noobZ".

- Das Paradoxon, dass Leute die guten Classic-Zeiten zurückwollen, aber erst seit Mitte bc spielen?

Die grösste Frechheit ist es aber immer noch, Blizzard unbedingt einen schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen. Oftmals sehen die Leute einfach nicht, was besser für das Ganze ist und sehen nur sich selber und wie sich die Änderungen nur auf ihn auswirken.
Anderes Thema, welches ich ansprechen will ist die Qualität von WoW. Blizzard hat Jahrelange Erfahrungen gemacht. Niemand kann mir sagen, dass Blizzard mit anderen MMORPG-Entwicklern auf dem gleichen Stand ist. DAoC konnten sie nur durch "Glück" in dne Schatten stellen. Dies haben sie dann wiederum ausgenutzt und haben von den Ideen der Spieler profitiert. Mittlerweile ist es unmöglich zu behaupten, diverse Encounter sind für Blizzard unmöglich. Denkt ihr, ihr werdet Bossbegegnungen wie Kael'Thas, Illidian, Kil'Jaeden, Heigan, Malygos, Thorim, Yogg Saron/C'Thun wiedersehen? Versucht Blizzard nicht, das PvE so originell wie möglich zu gestalten, ohne dass jeder Boss wie ein abgelutschtes Eis da hingeklatsch wird?

Mich gehen diese Threads nur noch auf den Senkel. Ich weiss nicht, ob es einfach die unstillbare KONSUMGEILHEIT der Idiotencommunity ist, welche zu solchen Theads und Anti-Blizz Thesen veranlagt. 

jo, Konsumgeilheit trifft auf das Phänomen wohl am Besten zu.

Wer Fehler findet, darf sie sich an die Backen streichen. Ich gehe jetzt schlafen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (19. September 2009)

Ich wünsch mir Oma Anneliese zurück, die hat mir immer 20 Ostmark geschenkt.


----------



## ramsleier (19. September 2009)

Oh mann...

Zu BC Zeiten wollte man Classic WoW zurück und nun zu WOTLK Zeiten BC? Seid doch einfach mal froh und spielt das was ihr bekommt... Wieso kann man manchen Menschen auch nichts recht machen...?


----------



## Sirauron (19. September 2009)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Als BC kam, wollten sie Classic zurück, da BC so doof war.
> Als WOTLK kam, wollten sie Classic UND BC wieder, da woltk ja so abgelutscht ist und bc ja so besser war.
> 
> Egal wie mans macht. Man macht es nie einem zufrieden. Geht auch gar nicht. Desöfteren finde ich aber immer mehr Leute, die X (hier Änderung einfügen) doof finden. Wir X geändert, finden sie es auch doof und wollen das ursprüngliche X wieder.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## Demyriella (19. September 2009)

Leute, es ist nunmal so... Bei Filmen ist es doch das gleiche... Oder bei Serien ... oder bei Shows... Das erste ist immer das beste, weil man noch nicht weiß was einen erwartet. Ist doch völlig logisch das es Quests bei einer Erweiterung gibt und evtl neue Spielfiguren, neue Inis und neue Items. Aber dadurch ändert sich doch nicht das Spielprinzip... Wer dieses iwann eintönig findet und langweilig, der sollte wirklich aufhören. Egal wieviel Erweiterungen noch kommen, denn gespielt wird immer gleich!!!!

LG
MY


----------



## Beitl (19. September 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wollten zu BC Zeiten doch alle wieder Classic oder?
Damals haben sich alle über Bc beschwert das die Welt nicht gelungen sei und die Inis viel zu eintönig sind und dass zu Classic Zeiten alles besser war.
Es gibt halt Leute den man es nicht Recht machen kann (was Blizz ja anscheinend versucht).


----------



## chinsai (19. September 2009)

XenonblitzX schrieb:


> Geht es euch auchso.
> 
> Ich meine das Flair, die Musik und alles kommt viel besser und stimmungsvoller rüber, ausserdem waren die meisten gebiete schöner und man hatte immernochwas zum aufschauen und hatte nicht alle innis am ersten Tag clear.
> 
> ...



Dito.
BC war klasse...


----------



## todielfi (19. September 2009)

ja türlich war bc besser..... hab auch wegen wotlk aufgehört ich lese nurnoch die WoW threads weil ich mich für den werde gang des spiels interissiere.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altros (19. September 2009)

ja das stimmt bc wa geiel und man hatte auch immer was zu tuhen aber wotlk ist langweilich und nich wirklich eine bereicherung für wow 
habe auch aufgehört zu gamen da es zu einseitig wa und alles sich immer und immer wiederholt hatt 

aber nimme es so wie es ist kommt ja noch ne erweiterung raus wo dan alle welten zusammen sind und die welt nich mehr so aus siet wie sie eins wa 
ist doch cool (bestimmt nich) dan ist es kein wow mehr und man kann dan alles noch mal neu machen freut euch 

lol ey das meiste was mich an wow störte ist das man jedes jahr ein neues set sammeln kann da man dan immer höher kommt 
und später dan alle gleich aus sehen wie doof alle sehen gleich aus da wer ja mal ne kleine farbe enderung not fällig z.b. das man die frabe bei den setz endern kann dan würde jeder anders aus sehen das wer doch mal cool 

na ok fiel spass noch bei dem langweiligsten game der welt wow gääähhhnnn ist nich 1 euro wert das spiel 

[attachment=9005:gw2_26.jpg]


----------



## Jingko (19. September 2009)

Naja, wie viele Spieler hat WoW? Jedenfalls so um 11 mio. Accounts. Dass man es da nicht jedem recht machen kann, ist ja wohl klar. 

Das Interessante an WoW Classic war ja eben, wie schong gesagt, dass es NEU war, es gab viel zu entdecken. Ich denke, es hat den Leuten wirklich Spass gemacht, zu leveln, neue Gebiete zu erkunden usw..

Heute interessiert es doch kaum noch jemanden. Neues Add-On? Möglichst schnell  auf die maximal Stufe kommen, damit man möglichst schnell komplett Lila rumläuft und nach spätestens 3 Wochen eh die gleichen Sachen trägt und die gleichen Talente geskillt hat wie 100 andere auf dem Realm. Die Unterschiede kommen im Moment nur dadurch, dass Blizz relativ schnell neue Instanzen gebracht hat und eben noch nicht alle den gleichen Equipstand haben können.

BC hatte noch, im Vergleich zu WotlK, wesentlich mehr, was man "entdecken" konnte.Wotlk ist noch Instanzenlastiger geworden. Für Leute wie mich z.b. (ich bin absolut nicht der Raider oder Ini-Freak) war WotlK viel schneller Öde als BC. Dementsprechend hab ich halt auch aufgehört. Wahrscheinlich hol ich mir das nächste Add-On wieder, grad meinen Account aus, schau mir alles an, entdecke die neue, alte Welt, spiel die neuen Rassen an und frier den Account nach 1-2 Monaten wieder ein, weil dass wieder nur die Itemjagd mit 523x Boss xyz töten losgeht....


----------



## Marnir (19. September 2009)

hmm joa mir persönlich hat bc auch am besten gefallen... iwie hatte dieses addon noch wenigstens bisschen was von dem epic flair von classic. auch heute denke ich noch gern an die ganze alten epischen raids wie mh un bt zurück ;D  auch das gute alte kara is nich zu vergessen!

zudem gefiel mir nagrand un auch noch schergrat so gut wie kein andres gebiet im game....


bei wotlk wurde mir alles iwie zu erfolgsorientiert (most dps=longest penis...); außerdem waren die gebiete echt nix neues un hatten auch nix mehr episches an sich


aber wie schon gesagt alles nur ne frage vom geschmack ;D


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (19. September 2009)

Als BC erschien und alle rumheulten das es Mist sei, habe ich aus Scherz gesagt: "Und beim nächsten AddOn wollt ihr BC zurück!" ^^ Ich hatte Recht.


----------



## Ælenaya (19. September 2009)

HærDalis schrieb:


> ...............
> naja,... letztenendes gibt es mit jedem addon die schreie nach dem vergangenem
> und aendern wird sich nichts,... wieso auch?
> blizzard reitet nen goldesel und melkt den dabei bis zum letzten tropfen
> ...




Solche aussagen, wegen Goldesel und so, sind sowas von daneben...

Wenns echt ein Goldesel ist, dann lässt DU dich ja auch melken...

Und wenn dir das nicht passt, dann lösch deinen Acc, storniere alle Abo´s, kündige deinem Stromanbieter, Kündige Internet und Telefon, geh nicht mehr einkaufen, Kündige deine wohnung!!
Sind ja für jeden nur Goldesel, die sich ne Goldene Nase melken.....

man man man man........   Flamen ohne Hirn einschalten..... was besseres als Zielscheibe gibt es nicht!

Zum Thema:
BC war schon cool, weil damals Fliegen neu war, dieser Spacige Flair, bunt-bunt-bunt....

Allerdings finde ich, das WotLk auch gut gelungen ist.... dieses ewige rumgeheule finde ich maßlos übertrieben, da sich JEDER der rumflennt, trotzdem vor seinen PC setzt und die Nordend-Ini´s spielt, oder Raids mitmacht..... dann braucht auch nicht gejammert zu werden......

Ich freu mich auch aufs neue Addon!
Nicht nur, weil Classic umgestaltet wird, sondern auch, weil einfach dort auch ein neues Flair reinkommt, neue Rassen verfügbar werden und einfach aus Neugierde, wieviel von den Super-Imba-Roxxor-Pro-Gamern den ersten gehversuch in Todesmienen Hero macht und derbst eine verbraten bekommt.... 
ICH FREU MICH DRAUF!!


----------



## Occasus (19. September 2009)

Wie ihr alle zu BC Zeiten geflamet habt, dass es so scheiße ist und ihr viel lieber Oldsql spielen würdet. Jetzt ist Wotlk draußen und jammert das es so scheiße ist und ihr viel lieber BC spielen würdet.

Dann kommt Cataclysm und ihr werdet wieder flamen wie scheiße es doch ist und ihr würdet viel lieber Wotlk spielen.


----------



## Korgor (19. September 2009)

Was mir gegenüber Classic fehlt:
PvP:
Das Ränge System, 1-14

PvE:
Das anspruchsvolle Raiden.
Mit 40 Leuten unterwegs zu sein.
Mit T0 in ZG am ersten Boss wipen, weil ohne Taktik getryt wird.
Die guten alten Strath, Scholo, Ubrs, Lbrs Runs um an T0 zu kommen.
Und das die Jäger wieder Draki kitten können !

BC gefiel mir genauso wenig wie WotLK.


----------



## fisker31 (19. September 2009)

HdR Die Gefährten = Classic WoW
HdR Die Zwei Türme = TBC
HdR Die Rückkehr des Königs = WotLK

So sehe ich das, ähnlich wie bei den Filmen von HdR nimmt der Spaß immer ein wenig ab...ich glaube auch das es für WoW irgendwann an der Zeit ist zu gehen...Blizzard arbeitet ja auch bereits an einem neuen RPG.


----------



## Ælenaya (19. September 2009)

fisker31 schrieb:


> HdR Die Gefährten = Classic WoW
> HdR Die Zwei Türme = TBC
> HdR Die Rückkehr des Königs = WotLK



lol.... und was is dann Cataclysm?

HdR - Der Streit der Filmkritiker ????

lol      mal echt ein absurder Vergleich


----------



## leorc (19. September 2009)

ich habe ja auch nur gespielt bis WotlK rauskam. Ich will jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass ich aufgehört habe wegen WotlK. Es war wohl eher der Grund, dass ich erwartet habe, dass mit WotlK nochmal so ein (in meinen Augen wirklich guter) grosser Sprung gemacht wird wie zwischen Classic und BC.

Mit BC kamen damals in meinen Augen sehr viele sehr gute Neuerungen auf.
Die beste Änderung die BC in meinen Augen brachte war, dass aufeinmal praktisch alle Skillungen ihre Daseinsberechtigung hatten....ich habe meinen Feral wirklich lieben gelernt in dieser Zeit. Dennoch hatte jede Skillung ihre ganz individuellen Stärken und Schwächen (und ja natürlich war es nicht immer ausbalanciert). So war der Feral unschlagbar was Aggroaufbau und Physischen Schaden anging als Tank, bei Magie Schaden musste er hingegen dem Krieger ganz klar den Vortritt lassen. Grosse Gegnermassen konnte hingegen nur der Paladin wirklich anständig tanken. Dies machte vor allem die Raids sehr interessant wie ich fand.
Ja auch die Änderung von den 40er auf die 25er Raids und die ersten 10er Inis waren natürich damals in meinen Augen ein echter Quantensprung. Und die Inis hatten irgendwie genau den richtigen Schwierigkeitsgrad: Mit einer guten Gruppe waren sie durchaus in einem vernünftigen Zeitraum machbar. Aber man musste schon CC einsetzen um sie zu meistern...und bei einer Hero Ini musste es dann meistens doch eine einigermassen eingespielte Truppe sein.  Die Quests wurden interessanter und man könnte diese Liste glaub ich noch lange weiterführen.

Naja mit WotLK fehlten irgendwie solche grossen Sprünge im Vergleich zu BC. Ja vielleicht schafte man es tatsächlich noch die letzten Skillungen wie Moonkin und Retri für die grosse Menge interessant zu machen, doch leider ging das auf die Kosten der Individualtität der Klassen.
Ich habe es in BC geliebt, darüber zu diskutieren welchen Tank wir denn nun wirklich für diesen Boss einsetzen, oder welche CC Klassen wir nun für diese Ini am besten mitnehmen sollen, oder mit welcher Heiler Zusammenstellung wir am besten  in den nächsten Raid starten sollen.
Das ging mit WotLK leider zu grössten Teilen verloren, wie ich finde.

Natürlich will ich nicht sagen BC sei der Weisheit letzter Schluss gewesen (so hatte der Open PvP leider gelitten unter den sonst sehr coolen Flugmounts). Aber irgendwie stimmte für mich in der  Hochphase von BC wirklich sehr viel, und ich hatte echt wahnsinnig Spass mit meinem Feral (gerade wegen seiner Individuellen Stärken und Schwächen).


----------



## Hephaistus (19. September 2009)

Alle die so unzufrieden sind mit WoW und meinen Cataclysm wird noch schlimmer, hört endlich auf zu spielen, es wird euch keiner vermissen.


----------



## Jingko (19. September 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Alle die so unzufrieden sind mit WoW und meinen Cataclysm wird noch schlimmer, hört endlich auf zu spielen, es wird euch keiner vermissen.


Genau! Und Diskutieren und Vorschläge unterbreiten schaffen wir auch ab! Achso....spiel du nur WoW weiter, im "RL" wird dich auch keiner vermissen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSlayerX (19. September 2009)

Es ist bewiesen das unser Gehirn nur die schönen Erinnerungen speichert und diese hervorhebt, bzw. es speichert die schlechten auch doch wenn man sich nostalgisch an die guten alten Zeiten erinnert, dann denkt man keinesfalls an die ganzen Verrückten die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hatten dich während deiner dailys auf quel danas zu töten. Witzig waren auch die schönen Noobs die bei Aran in Kara ( unser ach, soooooooooooooo beliebten Instanz, ich erinnere mich nur noch einmal daran wie  schön man mit Randoms dort wipen konnte) unbedingt testen wollte was passiert wenn man den Feuerkreis nun doch durchbricht.


----------



## Natar (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ma ehrlich der tausendste Threat wo sowas steht ohmanohman
> "Ich will BC zurück ich will classic zurück"
> da sag ich nur eins zu: WENN INTERESSIERTs!
> alta das geht doch einfach garnit klar alte zeiten sind immer besser! da kann man sagen was man will
> ...



schon mal gedacht das ganze zu beenden?


----------



## Vrocas (19. September 2009)

Mit cata kommen die pvp ränge wieder back.


----------



## Farstar (19. September 2009)

fisker31 schrieb:


> HdR Die Gefährten = Classic WoW
> HdR Die Zwei Türme = TBC
> HdR Die Rückkehr des Königs = WotLK



Wohl eher so ...

Stirb Langsam = Classic WoW
Stirb Langsam 2 = TBC
Stirb Langsam _Jetzt erst recht_ = WotLK
Stirb Langsam 4.0 = Cataclysm


Viele Grüße


----------



## Exeliron (19. September 2009)

ich war auch von BC gefesselt und wie ich zugeben muss auch von wrath bis ich dann das erste mal lvl80 erreicht habe, ab da gings dann steil bergab...


jetzt spiel ich nicht mehr und warte sehnsüchtig auf Risen und irgendwann bete ich für the old republic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Vrocas (19. September 2009)

Stirb langsam 4.0 warn geiler Film :O

wenn das der Teil war in dem sie durch den Central park gefahren sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (20. September 2009)

Ælenaya schrieb:


> Und wenn dir das nicht passt, dann lösch deinen Acc, storniere alle Abo´s, kündige deinem Stromanbieter, Kündige Internet und Telefon, geh nicht mehr einkaufen, Kündige deine wohnung!!
> Sind ja für jeden nur Goldesel, die sich ne Goldene Nase melken.....
> 
> man man man man........   Flamen ohne Hirn einschalten..... was besseres als Zielscheibe gibt es nicht!



Mit was für Vergleichen du hier um die Ecke kommst. Absolut daneben. Bevor du hier die Leute anmachst, solltest du selber erst mal dein Hirn einschalten.


----------



## evalux (20. September 2009)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich niemanden gesehen der behauptet hat, WoW sei ihm "zu leicht und habe es durchgespielt"



WoW ist aber zu leicht geworden.

Nein, ich hab Colo im25er Hardmode noch nicht gelegt, aber wirklich neues krieg ich da auch nicht zu sehen.

Es gibt doch atm nur 3 Inzen in Wow: Colo, Dailiy und Ulduar. Alles andere "bringt nix".....

Und das is definitiv zu langweilig.

Zugegeben, man kann diesen Mainstream auch einfach ignorieren, wenn man genug Leute findet, die das mitmachen. BC ist ja immer noch da, und man könnte sich z.B. vornehmen, die Klinge der Herolde zu farmen und die Kommentare, dass es auf 74 schon besseres gibt, einfach ignorieren. Aber find mal Leute, die das mitmachen ! Obwohl es für mich sinniger ist als früher, nicht 80 werden zu wollen.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. September 2009)

Ich auch.. 

Aber mit Erfolgesystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

